# Indonesia deploys warships/planes 'against' Australia



## bianco

Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post

_*Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships *

 With Canberra pressing ahead with its hard-line policy of turning back asylum seekers to Indonesian waters, Jakarta told its neighbor on Wednesday the policy could lead to violations of Indonesia&#8217;s sovereignty and that it had increased security on its borders to prevent incursions. 

A number of Indonesian Navy warships have been deployed and four Air Force defense radars have been programmed to closely monitor the southern border, military officials told The Jakarta Post on Wednesday. 

&#8220;We are watching four radars in Timika, Merauke [in Papua], Saumlaki [Maluku] and Buraen [East Nusa Tenggara], which all face Australia,&#8221; Air Force chief spokesman Air Commodore Hadi Tjahjanto said.

&#8220;If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there.&#8221; Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. 

Navy chief spokesman Commodore Untung Suropati confirmed that a number of warships had moved toward the Australian border. He said these included frigates, fast torpedo craft (KCT), fast missile craft (KCR) and corvettes as well as maritime patrol aircraft. He declined to reveal the precise number and location of the assets. _

#####

Indonesia didn't mind Australian ships entering its territorial waters when they were rescuing drowning asylum seekers just off the coast of Indonesia and were really Indonesia's problem.

See the folly of Australia stoopidly giving Indonesia $500million every 52 weeks in aid.
They've amassed a mighty miltary, twice the size of Australia's.
*Dimwitted Aussie politicians. *
*Should have many nuke missiles pointed at Jakarta. *

Oh well, it's too late now, Australia caught with its pants down again...just like in WW2.
Time for Australia to get nukes and amass a huge and mighty military.
Push 5 buttons...and Indonesia turns into ash.

I'd better start digging a bunker.

*Who will Obama side with when the bullets and bombs start flying? *


----------



## Vikrant

^ How do you know that Australia does not already have nukes given its close co-operation with UK, a nuclear state?


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> ^ How do you know that Australia does not already have nukes given its close co-operation with UK, a nuclear state?



Good question.

Govts have stated many times that Australia doesn't have nukes.

The general consensus on talkback radio in Australia today, by callers, seems to be;

"Tell Indonesia to get stuffed".


----------



## ScienceRocks

Who would win in a war??? Indonesia has more people by about 5 times.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Oh well, it's too late now, Australia caught with its pants down again...just like in WW2.
> Time for Australia to get nukes and amass a huge and mighty military.
> Push 5 buttons...and Indonesia turns into ash.
> 
> I'd better start digging a bunker.
> 
> *Who will Obama side with when the bullets and bombs start flying? *



The stupidity of your posts hits a whole new level with every key press.
You propose mass murder of people that mostly have no clue what is happening in politics.

You disgust me.


----------



## bianco

Matthew said:


> Who would win in a war??? Indonesia has more people by about 5 times.



Indonesia's population greater by about 10 times...230 million as compared to 23 million

Australia...if it built 'fortress Australia' and made Indonesia invade it.

Aus could raise a 15 million strong militia, and train them in a short time.
Best she stocks up on machine guns and ammo starting now.
She should also buy nuke-powered and nuke-armed ships and subs from Britain and America...a la HMS Dauntless.

Woomera rocket range should be cranked up again, and new missile-launching sites built.
Missiles that can reach Asia/Europe built and stored ready for firing at a moment's notice.

At the moment Australia has two subs...can't go under water to fight...old and make too much noise. 

Australia's military capacity is a joke.

"Australian Storm of Metal Terror" one million rounds a minute machine guns should be deployed everywhere to mow down all the invaders.

https://www.greenleft.org.au/node/31843 

_*World's deadliest gun: Australian storm of metal terror *

Metal Storm, an Australian company whose shares have recently skyrocketed on the stock exchange, has developed a robotised killing machine capable of firing more than 1 million rounds a minute &#8212; enough to shred an entire building in the blink of an eye. _


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, it's too late now, Australia caught with its pants down again...just like in WW2.
> Time for Australia to get nukes and amass a huge and mighty military.
> Push 5 buttons...and Indonesia turns into ash.
> 
> I'd better start digging a bunker.
> 
> *Who will Obama side with when the bullets and bombs start flying? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of your posts hits a whole new level with every key press.
> You propose mass murder of people that mostly have no clue what is happening in politics.
> 
> You disgust me.
Click to expand...


So you expect Australians to just have nothing which which to defend themselves...and Indonesia be armed to the teeth and allowed to attack Australia at will...and kill me and the rest of us?

America has nukes and 'push 5 buttons and China turns into ash' defences.
Britain, India, Pakistan, China, Russia, too.
Why shouldn't Australia have the same? 

It's Indonesia who's deploying warships and warplanes and making war threats.

_&#8220;If we notice any border violations, *our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there.&#8221; * Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. 

*Navy chief spokesman Commodore Untung Suropati confirmed that a number of warships had moved toward the Australian border. * He said these included frigates, fast torpedo craft (KCT), fast missile craft (KCR) and corvettes as well as maritime patrol aircraft. He declined to reveal the precise number and location of the assets. _


Hope Suropati and co don't think they're gonna fire on Australian Navy ships and send war planes to Australia's shores and the Australian military is not gonna fire back.

Indonesian military;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bkCAUDuD6Y]INDONESIAN Military 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Reminds me of when Japan bombed Australia over 18 months with 64 raids, heavy bombers etc.


----------



## Indofred

Indonesia is replying to Australian ships entering its waters.
You did it, live with it.


----------



## percysunshine

Indofred said:


> Indonesia is replying to Australian ships entering its waters.
> You did it, live with it.



Wait...Indofred is a Brit living in Indonesia.


I bet he is a spy or something. Probably an ex-MI6 agent gone native.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Huh?  Is Indonesia a big deal in Australia?  Wtf?
 [MENTION=37000]Saigon[/MENTION] do you still post here?  In your opinion does Indonesia have any impact on anything?


----------



## percysunshine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2k9d0c4sAM]Year of Living Dangerously (Trailer) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would win in a war??? Indonesia has more people by about 5 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's population greater by about 10 times...230 million as compared to 23 million
> 
> Australia...if it built 'fortress Australia' and made Indonesia invade it.
> 
> Aus could raise a 15 million strong militia, and train them in a short time.
> Best she stocks up on machine guns and ammo starting now.
> She should also buy nuke-powered and nuke-armed ships and subs from Britain and America...a la HMS Dauntless.
> 
> Woomera rocket range should be cranked up again, and new missile-launching sites built.
> Missiles that can reach Asia/Europe built and stored ready for firing at a moment's notice.
> 
> At the moment Australia has two subs...can't go under water to fight...old and make too much noise.
> 
> Australia's military capacity is a joke.
> 
> "Australian Storm of Metal Terror" one million rounds a minute machine guns should be deployed everywhere to mow down all the invaders.
> 
> https://www.greenleft.org.au/node/31843
> 
> _*World's deadliest gun: Australian storm of metal terror *
> 
> Metal Storm, an Australian company whose shares have recently skyrocketed on the stock exchange, has developed a robotised killing machine capable of firing more than 1 million rounds a minute  enough to shred an entire building in the blink of an eye. _
Click to expand...


You lack common sense. A nation of 23-million cannot raise an army of 15-million people.


----------



## percysunshine

This is probably all about oil. That is the only thing Australia has that Indonesia needs.


----------



## idb

That's what you get from trying to be one of the big boys.
Cosying up to the US has just made you a target.


----------



## percysunshine

idb said:


> That's what you get from trying to be one of the big boys.
> Cosying up to the US has just made you a target.



New Zealand is the milk supply for a billion people in SE Asia.

More valuable than oil.


----------



## idb

percysunshine said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get from trying to be one of the big boys.
> Cosying up to the US has just made you a target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand is the milk supply for a billion people in SE Asia.
> 
> More valuable than oil.
Click to expand...


I don't know about the relative value of milk and oil, but we have never strutted about as the US' "deputy sheriff".
That was simply embarrassing and upset their neighbours.

We try to get along with everyone.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would win in a war??? Indonesia has more people by about 5 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's population greater by about 10 times...230 million as compared to 23 million
> 
> Australia...if it built 'fortress Australia' and made Indonesia invade it.
> 
> Aus could raise a 15 million strong militia, and train them in a short time.
> Best she stocks up on machine guns and ammo starting now.
> She should also buy nuke-powered and nuke-armed ships and subs from Britain and America...a la HMS Dauntless.
> 
> Woomera rocket range should be cranked up again, and new missile-launching sites built.
> Missiles that can reach Asia/Europe built and stored ready for firing at a moment's notice.
> 
> At the moment Australia has two subs...can't go under water to fight...old and make too much noise.
> 
> Australia's military capacity is a joke.
> 
> "Australian Storm of Metal Terror" one million rounds a minute machine guns should be deployed everywhere to mow down all the invaders.
> 
> https://www.greenleft.org.au/node/31843
> 
> _*World's deadliest gun: Australian storm of metal terror *
> 
> Metal Storm, an Australian company whose shares have recently skyrocketed on the stock exchange, has developed a robotised killing machine capable of firing more than 1 million rounds a minute  enough to shred an entire building in the blink of an eye. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lack common sense. A nation of 23-million cannot raise an army of 15-million people.
Click to expand...


Ever heard of child soldiers?
If they can wield a cricket bat, they can wield a machine gun.

Anyone who can walk and move their arms can fire a gun...especially stationary million rounds a minute machine guns etc.

The People might just surprise you when there's a call to arms and they realise their whole lives and futures are on the line.

The govt needs to buy enough machine guns and ammo for everyone.
Of course the best idea is missiles, aimed at Jakarta.

From this very day on Australia should never give Indonesia one more cent in aid, and never do a military exercise with them again. Australia should use the aid money to arm itself with nukes, missiles, vacuum bombs, long range bombers etc etc etc.

For Indonesia to invade it must come by sea and/or air.
Think we still have some anti aircraft guns about somewhere, and if Indonesia thinks we won't machine gun Indonesians in parachutes they'd do well to think again.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Indonesia is replying to Australian ships entering its waters.
> You did it, live with it.



Indonesia was happy that Australian ships entered its waters to rescue drowning asylum seekers/illegals 40kms off their coast etc and took them to Australia. When it was really Indonesia's problem.

They just hate it that Australia is now towing back to Indonesian waters the people-smuggling boats that are leaving Indonesia.

Our navy was towing back some boats and made a mistake, entered Indonesian waters [as it had done many times before].

We immediately notified them...did they even know it had happened?...and apologised.

Major problem is that Australia spends its life apologising to Indonesia for some thing or other they're offended about.
That must stop, now.


----------



## bianco

percysunshine said:


> This is probably all about oil. That is the only thing Australia has that Indonesia needs.



Trade with Indonesia;

http://www.dfat.gov.au/geo/fs/indo.pdf 

___________________________________________________________
***************************************************

Think it's bad now?
Wait til they execution-shred Aussie boys Chan and Sukumaran, having basically been begged not to.
It'll be on for young and old then...the hatred of Indonesia will be white hot.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GL042bOoSU [/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

percysunshine said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get from trying to be one of the big boys.
> Cosying up to the US has just made you a target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand is the milk supply for a billion people in SE Asia.
> 
> More valuable than oil.
Click to expand...


I think New Zealand not Indonesia who is a real rising power in the region. They just crushed India in two consecutive ODIs. A real concern for the world peace.  

Video highlights: New Zealand v India - second ODI - Story - 3 Sport - 3 News


----------



## percysunshine

bianco said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably all about oil. That is the only thing Australia has that Indonesia needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade with Indonesia;
> 
> http://www.dfat.gov.au/geo/fs/indo.pdf
Click to expand...


Well, there is lots of other stuff to;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Australian_Energie_ressources_and_major_export_ports_map.svg


----------



## Indofred

I live in Jakarta so can assure posters, there is no mass movement against Australia here.
There are a few idiots but, as we see from some posts here, Australia has its share.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> I live in Jakarta so can assure posters, there is no mass movement against Australia here.
> There are a few idiots but, as we see from some posts here, Australia has its share.



On my 6 o'clock tv news tonite it was announced what the latest warning is from Indonesia.
Basically that they don't accept PM Tony Abbott's 'turn back the boats' policy and that if he tows one more boat back...they're gonna start shooting.

It's been taken seriously by many people as a threat and basically a "declaration of war".

Abbott can have the Navy tow the boats back, as long as the Australian warships stay in international waters, refuel the people-smuggling boats with just enough fuel to reach Indonesia there, point them in the direction of Indonesia, and release them.

The Indonesian warships were shown, as the Indonesian threats were announced.

Hugs and tears and a long goodbye as HMAS Darwin leaves for the Middle East

_*Hugs and tears and a long goodbye as HMAS Darwin leaves for the Middle East *


January 20, 2014 

Emotional: Maddie, 5, hugs her father Petty Officer Andrew Booth. Photo: Dean Sewell

Andrew Booth will be more than 12,000 kilometres away when his five-year-old daughter, Maddie, walks through the school gates for the first time next week.

Their farewell tears fell on Sunday instead, when Petty Officer Booth left with a crew of 220 personnel on board HMAS Darwin, bound for the Middle East for a seven-month mission. _

#####

Time to get HMAS Darwin back here and pronto.

See the Indonesian navy fighting terrorists in the Middle East?


----------



## percysunshine

Where is John Kerry when you need him?


----------



## bianco

percysunshine said:


> Where is John Kerry when you need him?



He's backing AQ terrorists in Syria?

Saw him on my tv news the other night demanding that Assad has to leave office before there'll be a solution in Syria.
What about he loses his 'love' for AQ linked rebels and blows them up...problem solved.

Christians in Syria have the best chance under Assad's rule.

Kerry in Asia-Pacific?
No thank you!

Australia had its best chance under President George W Bush.


----------



## idb

Vikrant said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get from trying to be one of the big boys.
> Cosying up to the US has just made you a target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand is the milk supply for a billion people in SE Asia.
> 
> More valuable than oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think New Zealand not Indonesia who is a real rising power in the region. They just crushed India in two consecutive ODIs. A real concern for the world peace.
> 
> Video highlights: New Zealand v India - second ODI - Story - 3 Sport - 3 News
Click to expand...


Yep, that have may have been a bit of a diplomatic faux pas - I'll grant you that.
Normally we let the other side win to keep the peace.


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is John Kerry when you need him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's backing AQ terrorists in Syria?
> 
> Saw him on my tv news the other night demanding that Assad has to leave office before there'll be a solution in Syria.
> What about he loses his 'love' for AQ linked rebels and blows them up...problem solved.
> 
> Christians in Syria have the best chance under Assad's rule.
> 
> Kerry in Asia-Pacific?
> No thank you!
> 
> Australia had its best chance under President George W Bush.
Click to expand...


Australia were practically humping GWB's leg!


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> See the Indonesian navy fighting terrorists in the Middle East?



I love uninformed twats because they're so easily made to look like fucking idiots.

Indonesia?s push for peacekeeping operations | The Strategist

As it happens, I've just been mildly involved in selections for an Indonesian police deployment for peacekeeping duties in several countries.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lack common sense. A nation of 23-million cannot raise an army of 15-million people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of child soldiers?
> If they can wield a cricket bat, they can wield a machine gun..
Click to expand...


Well done. You've moved on from advocating genocide by WND to displaying a wish to use Australian children as child soldiers.

Phew, what a loony.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the Indonesian navy fighting terrorists in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love uninformed twats because they're so easily made to look like fucking idiots.
> 
> Indonesia?s push for peacekeeping operations | The Strategist
> 
> As it happens, I've just been mildly involved in selections for an Indonesian police deployment for peacekeeping duties in several countries.
Click to expand...


Well there you go.

You'd have to wonder where their invasion of East Timor and torturing/mutilating/ genociding of 200,000 people fits into the picture.
...and their annexing of West Papua.

Of note;

_*Its traditional non-alignment posture means it&#8217;s unlikely to join other efforts led by the US. *_

And now it seems itching to start a war with Australia.
Peacekeepers...baaah!

_____________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

_Indonesia&#8217;s peacekeeping activities are further supported by military exercises with the US and other partners like Australia. 
Military exercises that include peace support activities are Exercise Garuda Shield, held annually with the US Army, and Exercise Garuda Kookaburra, a new desktop peacekeeping exercise with the ADF. _

#####

Australia should immediately cancel all exercises with Indonesia, permanently.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> On my 6 o'clock tv news tonite it was announced what the latest warning is from Indonesia.
> Basically that they don't accept PM Tony Abbott's 'turn back the boats' policy and that if he tows one more boat back...they're gonna start shooting.
> 
> It's been taken seriously by many people as a threat and basically a "declaration of war".



You really should link to that or perhaps it only happened in your mind.

A declaration of war would be pretty massive news but it seems to have been missed by the Australian press.

Search Results | News.com.au

indonesia, All the ABC

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

In fact, most of the mentions are about Australian spying on Indonesia or Australian ships entering Indonesian waters and Australia apologising.

Please link to the declaration of war.


----------



## idb

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my 6 o'clock tv news tonite it was announced what the latest warning is from Indonesia.
> Basically that they don't accept PM Tony Abbott's 'turn back the boats' policy and that if he tows one more boat back...they're gonna start shooting.
> 
> It's been taken seriously by many people as a threat and basically a "declaration of war".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really should link to that or perhaps it only happened in your mind.
> 
> A declaration of war would be pretty massive news but it seems to have been missed by the Australian press.
> 
> Search Results | News.com.au
> 
> indonesia, All the ABC
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> In fact, most of the mentions are about Australian spying on Indonesia or Australian ships entering Indonesian waters and Australia apologising.
> 
> Please link to the declaration of war.
Click to expand...


I suspect the 'many people' he refers to are talk-back callers.


----------



## percysunshine

Look, neither party has nukes....so how serious can it really get?

(the Aussies might have them. They have uranium mines)


----------



## Vikrant

idb said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand is the milk supply for a billion people in SE Asia.
> 
> More valuable than oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think New Zealand not Indonesia who is a real rising power in the region. They just crushed India in two consecutive ODIs. A real concern for the world peace.
> 
> Video highlights: New Zealand v India - second ODI - Story - 3 Sport - 3 News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that have may have been a bit of a diplomatic faux pas - I'll grant you that.
> Normally we let the other side win to keep the peace.
Click to expand...


That explains why India has been so lucky with New Zealand so far. I hope New Zealand will revert back to its more palatable foreign policy of letting others win but until then it looks like poor India is going to get mauled without any mercy.


----------



## idb

Vikrant said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think New Zealand not Indonesia who is a real rising power in the region. They just crushed India in two consecutive ODIs. A real concern for the world peace.
> 
> Video highlights: New Zealand v India - second ODI - Story - 3 Sport - 3 News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that have may have been a bit of a diplomatic faux pas - I'll grant you that.
> Normally we let the other side win to keep the peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That explains why India has been so lucky with New Zealand so far. I hope New Zealand will revert back to its more palatable foreign policy of letting others win but until then it looks like poor India is going to get mauled without any mercy.
Click to expand...


Just one more win to secure the series and then we can go back to our normal policy!

It's looking pretty good at the moment - NZ 181-1 after 31 overs.


----------



## bianco

idb said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my 6 o'clock tv news tonite it was announced what the latest warning is from Indonesia.
> Basically that they don't accept PM Tony Abbott's 'turn back the boats' policy and that if he tows one more boat back...they're gonna start shooting.
> 
> It's been taken seriously by many people as a threat and basically a "declaration of war".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really should link to that or perhaps it only happened in your mind.
> 
> A declaration of war would be pretty massive news but it seems to have been missed by the Australian press.
> 
> Search Results | News.com.au
> 
> indonesia, All the ABC
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> In fact, most of the mentions are about Australian spying on Indonesia or Australian ships entering Indonesian waters and Australia apologising.
> 
> Please link to the declaration of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect the 'many people' he refers to are talk-back callers.
Click to expand...


As they were at the last election in Sept 2013, they are indicative of society in general.

Here are the Indonesian warships shown on ch 9 news Fri.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/ 

Along with the film clip was announced the threat from Indonesia that it will no longer accept people smuggling boats being towed/turned back to Indonesia and that if PM Abbott does so there'll be trouble...ie ... war...its warships shooting at the Australian Navy and its war planes reaching Australia.
One doesn't have to be Einstein to get the message. 

Indonesia; basically; *"DO as WE SAY or we'll attack you with our war ships and warplanes". *

Chest thumping fools!


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should link to that or perhaps it only happened in your mind.
> 
> A declaration of war would be pretty massive news but it seems to have been missed by the Australian press.
> 
> Search Results | News.com.au
> 
> indonesia, All the ABC
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> In fact, most of the mentions are about Australian spying on Indonesia or Australian ships entering Indonesian waters and Australia apologising.
> 
> Please link to the declaration of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the 'many people' he refers to are talk-back callers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As they were at the last election in Sept 2013, they are indicative of society in general.
> 
> Here are the Indonesian warships shown on ch 9 news Fri.
> 
> Australian and World News - ninemsn, Nine News
> 
> Along with the film clip was announced the threat from Indonesia that it will no longer accept people smuggling boats being towed/turned back to Indonesia and that if PM Abbott does so there'll be trouble...ie ... war...its warships shooting at the Australian Navy and its war planes reaching Australia.
> One doesn't have to be Einstein to get the message.
> 
> Indonesia; basically; *"DO as WE SAY or we'll attack you with our war ships and warplanes". *
> 
> Chest thumping fools!
Click to expand...


Nothing in that link about Indonesia.
It does mention something about awards for top Australians and rapists.


----------



## bianco

Indonesia sends warships to patrol southern border | World news | theguardian.com

_*Indonesia sends warships to patrol southern borderSukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers are also ready to fly to the border if an Australian ship is detected in Indonesian waters *

The Indonesian president's foreign affairs spokesman, Teuku Faizasyah, said: &#8220;A violation of our national territory for any reason cannot be tolerated.&#8221; _

#####

Really, Faizasyah...

or maybe Indonesia just hates now getting back the asylum-seekers who were leaving Indonesia in what was basically a people-smuggling ferry service to Australia.
The Labor govt was booted out last Sept...as the People have had enough of the people-smuggling boats arriving every other day, and free homes and welfare cash for life having to be provided for their cargo by only 10million taxpaxers in the whole nation. 

Indonesia only seems to give lip service to trying to stop the boats.
Everyone knows what goes on.

Asylum seekers drown as boat capsizes off Java; Customs ship to offload separate rescued group

_ - September 28, 2013, 5:17 am 

Indonesian rescue authorities say 22 asylum seekers died when their boat sank off the south coast of west Java. 

Speaking on the basis of information provided by local police, rescue authorities say 22 bodies and 25 survivors have been found. 

As many as 30 are still feared missing but *Indonesian rescue authorities do not have the capability to search at night, or in big seas, *so there was little hope of them being found overnight. 

The dead bodies were to be taken to a local health centre but it is too small to house them. 

The tragedy comes as a diplomatic row continues to simmer over Australia's plans to turn back asylum boats. 

Meanwhile, Australian authorities are attempting to return a second group of asylum seekers to Indonesia after rescuing them at sea. 

*The Australian Customs ship, ACV Triton, has been given permission to enter Indonesian waters to offload 31 asylum seekers rescued overnight. *

It will be the second time since yesterday that Australian rescue authorities have returned asylum seekers to Indonesia. _

#####

Indonesia will just have to rescue itself the asylum seekers on the Indonesian flagged, Indonesian crewed, people-smuggling boats when they capsize in future.

Australia should tell the world who is responsible for the dead bodies...Indonesia!
Rumour has it that Indon cops are driving the asylum-seekers to the boats in their vans.
Radio host said it's fact.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Nothing in that link about Indonesia.



There should be Indonesian warships in the little video box at the top of the page.


----------



## bianco

Jakarta ready for clash over border

_*An assertion by Prime Minister Tony Abbott on Wednesday that Australia&#8217;s right to stop asylum-seeker boats as a &#8220;matter of sovereignty&#8221; seems to have further antagonised Jakarta. *

A Defence Ministry official warned the tow-back policy may soon ignite conflict. &#8220;Now that we have three frigates on the border, *a clash could be imminent, as our Navy will prevent the towing-back,&#8221; *said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity. _

#####

Sure looks like a "declaration of war" to me.

Simple solution...tow them back to the edge of Indonesia waters, just outside...padlock the rudder so it points to Indonesia, and start the engines.

Should be no problem...all the Indonesian navy ships and patrol boats can escort them back from whence they came...Indonesia!


----------



## percysunshine

Has anyone ever wondered why all these people want to flee Indonesia?


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should link to that or perhaps it only happened in your mind.
> 
> A declaration of war would be pretty massive news but it seems to have been missed by the Australian press.
> 
> Search Results | News.com.au
> 
> indonesia, All the ABC
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> In fact, most of the mentions are about Australian spying on Indonesia or Australian ships entering Indonesian waters and Australia apologising.
> 
> Please link to the declaration of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the 'many people' he refers to are talk-back callers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As they were at the last election in Sept 2013, they are indicative of society in general.
> 
> Here are the Indonesian warships shown on ch 9 news Fri.
> 
> Australian and World News - ninemsn, Nine News
> 
> Along with the film clip was announced the threat from Indonesia that it will no longer accept people smuggling boats being towed/turned back to Indonesia and that if PM Abbott does so there'll be trouble...ie ... war...its warships shooting at the Australian Navy and its war planes reaching Australia.
> One doesn't have to be Einstein to get the message.
> 
> Indonesia; basically; *"DO as WE SAY or we'll attack you with our war ships and warplanes". *
> 
> Chest thumping fools!
Click to expand...


They're only indicative of people that call up talk-back shows.


----------



## bianco

percysunshine said:


> Has anyone ever wondered why all these people want to flee Indonesia?



They're not Indonesians...they're from the Middle East, Africa, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Pakistan etc...the people smugglers fly them into Indonesia, then put them on boats to Australia.
Boats I would never put to sea in...and many of them capsize.

Here a Sheikh in Lebanon rants hatred of Australia...Australia gets blamed, as usual.
Australia is like the White heterosexual male of the world today...everything is his fault!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI3ruzlsZX0]The Asylum Boat Bomb-Shell That Brought Australia Criticism From Lebanon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should link to that or perhaps it only happened in your mind.
> 
> A declaration of war would be pretty massive news but it seems to have been missed by the Australian press.
> 
> Search Results | News.com.au
> 
> indonesia, All the ABC
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> In fact, most of the mentions are about Australian spying on Indonesia or Australian ships entering Indonesian waters and Australia apologising.
> 
> Please link to the declaration of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the 'many people' he refers to are talk-back callers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As they were at the last election in Sept 2013, they are indicative of society in general.
> 
> Here are the Indonesian warships shown on ch 9 news Fri.
> 
> Australian and World News - ninemsn, Nine News
> 
> Along with the film clip was announced the threat from Indonesia that it will no longer accept people smuggling boats being towed/turned back to Indonesia and that if PM Abbott does so there'll be trouble...ie ... war...its warships shooting at the Australian Navy and its war planes reaching Australia.
> One doesn't have to be Einstein to get the message.
> 
> Indonesia; basically; *"DO as WE SAY or we'll attack you with our war ships and warplanes". *
> 
> Chest thumping fools!
Click to expand...


No declaration of war in your link.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in that link about Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be Indonesian warships in the little video box at the top of the page.
Click to expand...


So there is.
It tells of Australian ships illegally entering Indonesian waters and Indonesia sending ships to patrol its internationally accepted borders.
Perhaps you can name a country that allows foreign warships into its territorial waters without challenge.
How about a couple of Chinese destroyers popping over to Sydney without invitation; what would your navy do?


----------



## Indofred

percysunshine said:


> Has anyone ever wondered why all these people want to flee Indonesia?



They aren't fleeing Indonesia, but some pass through.


----------



## percysunshine

bianco said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever wondered why all these people want to flee Indonesia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not Indonesians...they're from the Middle East, Africa, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Pakistan etc...the people smugglers fly them into Indonesia, then put them on boats to Australia.
> Boats I would never put to sea in...and many of them capsize.
Click to expand...


Indonesia is the transit lounge?

Common practice is that travelers without visas wait in the transit lounge if they were foolish enough to book a flight.

Indonesia either accommodates them, or sends them back to their port of origin.


This stuff isn't rocket science.

.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in that link about Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be Indonesian warships in the little video box at the top of the page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is.
> It tells of Australian ships illegally entering Indonesian waters and Indonesia sending ships to patrol its internationally accepted borders.
> Perhaps you can name a country that allows foreign warships into its territorial waters without challenge.
> How about a couple of Chinese destroyers popping over to Sydney without invitation; what would your navy do?
Click to expand...


Offer the crews a beer.


Australia owned up immediately its ships towing people-smuggling boats strayed into Indonesia waters, and apologised.
Obviously thought Indonesia was a friend.
Given Indonesia had pledged many times to stop the people-smugglers, Australian navy probably wasn't being too careful about exactly what waves it was riding.
Doesn't look like Indonesia knew they were there...or even cared.
Now it's gonna start a war...one that it sure seems to have been itching to do for a long time.
Probably phone its good buddy Russia to help it.

Hmmm, maybe Australia should be blowing up all the Indonesian fishing boats illegally in Australian waters...enforce our sovereignty.

What the hell would Australia want with anything in Indonesia/Indonesian waters?
Jakarta is sinking into the sea.


----------



## bianco

percysunshine said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever wondered why all these people want to flee Indonesia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not Indonesians...they're from the Middle East, Africa, Sri Lanka, Afghanistan, Pakistan etc...the people smugglers fly them into Indonesia, then put them on boats to Australia.
> Boats I would never put to sea in...and many of them capsize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesia is the transit lounge?
> 
> Common practice is that travelers without visas wait in the transit lounge if they were foolish enough to book a flight.
> 
> Indonesia either accommodates them, or sends them back to their port of origin.
> 
> 
> This stuff isn't rocket science.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's not rocket science, but;
seems there's money to be made;

The people smugglers? business model ? Parliament of Australia

_ A common and less complex route for Hazaras coming from Afghanistan and Pakistan is a flight to Malaysia (for which smugglers organise tickets and travel documents), followed by a boat to Indonesia and another to Australia.[29] 
While travellers from Afghanistan require a visa to enter Malaysia, those from many other Middle Eastern nations, including Iraq and Iran, do not require a visa for short visits, making Malaysia an attractive transit country for smugglers bringing people from that region to Australia.[30]

Indonesia&#8217;s prominence as a transit country stems not just from geography, although Indonesia&#8217;s proximity to Australia, position on the path between source countries in the Middle East and Asia and Australia and the archipelagic nature of the country itself, are factors.
* Additional factors include the levels of corruption among Indonesian police, military and other officials, *the limited capacity of its law enforcement and security forces and the time taken for Indonesia&#8217;s Parliament to enact laws criminalising people smuggling, with laws only passed in April 2011.[33] Further, while many people smuggled to Australia also pass through Malaysia, the higher living costs there encourage most to move quickly on to Indonesia.[34]_

#####

If Australia tows back the boats, and no boats are coming [there hasn't been a boat arrive for 5 weeks now, monsoon season + tough new measures]...then *the money dries up,* eh? [/b]

*Could make a lot of people very unhappy.*


----------



## Meathead

Indonesia cannot compete with Australia  on any level. Conjecture otherwise is useless.


----------



## bianco

Meathead said:


> Indonesia cannot compete with Australia  on any level. Conjecture otherwise is useless.



Indonesian military is ranked 14th in the world...Australia's is ranked 26th.
Dimwitted Aussie politicians are to blame.

Indonesia seems to get all its military hardware, planes, ships, subs, missiles etc from USA, Russia, Korea, Germany etc for free...or on a 10c a week payment plan.
Whereas Australia has to pay retail price for everything from the same countries.
And we're not allowed to buy the planes etc with all the bells and whistles, only allowed to buy the base models.


----------



## Politico

Takes a big man to admit all that. You could have done the blind chest thumping thing. Regardless no one is going to war.


----------



## Meathead

bianco said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia cannot compete with Australia  on any level. Conjecture otherwise is useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian military is ranked 14th in the world...Australia's is ranked 26th.
> Dimwitted Aussie politicians are to blame.
> 
> Indonesia seems to get all its military hardware, planes, ships, subs, missiles etc from USA, Russia, Korea, Germany etc for free...or on a 10c a week payment plan.
> Whereas Australia has to pay retail price for everything from the same countries.
> And we're not allowed to buy the planes etc with all the bells and whistles, only allowed to buy the base models.
Click to expand...

Australia has a real military, Indonesia is still a third-rate country with a third-rate military.


----------



## Politico

No one is going to war.


----------



## Indofred

Meathead said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia cannot compete with Australia  on any level. Conjecture otherwise is useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian military is ranked 14th in the world...Australia's is ranked 26th.
> Dimwitted Aussie politicians are to blame.
> 
> Indonesia seems to get all its military hardware, planes, ships, subs, missiles etc from USA, Russia, Korea, Germany etc for free...or on a 10c a week payment plan.
> Whereas Australia has to pay retail price for everything from the same countries.
> And we're not allowed to buy the planes etc with all the bells and whistles, only allowed to buy the base models.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia has a real military, Indonesia is still a third-rate country with a third-rate military.
Click to expand...


I've observed both British and Indonesian military.
Don't even bother trying.

However, much as idiot forum members are looking for an excuse for war, there will be none as those idiots aren't in charge.


----------



## Meathead

Indofred said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian military is ranked 14th in the world...Australia's is ranked 26th.
> Dimwitted Aussie politicians are to blame.
> 
> Indonesia seems to get all its military hardware, planes, ships, subs, missiles etc from USA, Russia, Korea, Germany etc for free...or on a 10c a week payment plan.
> Whereas Australia has to pay retail price for everything from the same countries.
> And we're not allowed to buy the planes etc with all the bells and whistles, only allowed to buy the base models.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has a real military, Indonesia is still a third-rate country with a third-rate military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've observed both British and Indonesian military.
> Don't even bother trying.
> 
> However, much as idiot forum members are looking for an excuse for war, there will be none as those idiots aren't in charge.
Click to expand...

Stop being a non-stop prick. Nobody thinks there's going to be a war.


----------



## Bumberclyde

I say let's back Indonesia. Like, wtf has Ozstralia ever done except be overrun by rats?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Now it's gonna start a war...one that it sure seems to have been itching to do for a long time.
> Probably phone its good buddy Russia to help it..



Indonesia isn't interested in a war, except in your imagination.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's gonna start a war...one that it sure seems to have been itching to do for a long time.
> Probably phone its good buddy Russia to help it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia isn't interested in a war, except in your imagination.
Click to expand...


Don't worry, the US will back you, they've always liked terrorists.


----------



## Indofred

Meathead said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, much as idiot forum members are looking for an excuse for war, there will be none as those idiots aren't in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a non-stop prick. Nobody thinks there's going to be a war.
Click to expand...




bianco said:


> Now it's gonna start a war...one that it sure seems to have been itching to do for a long time..



Sorry, meathead, what did you say?


----------



## Indofred

Bumberclyde said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's gonna start a war...one that it sure seems to have been itching to do for a long time.
> Probably phone its good buddy Russia to help it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia isn't interested in a war, except in your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the US will back you, they've always liked terrorists.
Click to expand...


Indonesia F-16 fighter jets armed with American : ~ Air Force


----------



## Meathead

The F-16 is already a dated fighter. Meanwhile, Australia is updating to F-35s.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia isn't interested in a war, except in your imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the US will back you, they've always liked terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesia F-16 fighter jets armed with American : ~ Air Force
Click to expand...


Yes, and they also have all the Russian planes etc.

RI looks to Russia for submarines with multi-role missile systems (Indonesia)

_Indonesia is in talks with Russia on the purchase of a number of Kilo Class submarines, as the country expands its deterrent capabilities in anticipation of future regional disputes. 

&#8220;There is a plan for a massive build-up of our submarine fleet,&#8221; Purnomo said in a press conference after an hour-long closed-door meeting with Russian Ambassador to Indonesia and ASEAN Mikhail Galuzin. 

Purnomo said the ministry&#8217;s interest in Russian submarines was based on their advanced cruise-missile system, with which they can accurately target an object at a range of 300 to 400 kilometers. 

Submarines are known to be effective war machines that can act as a deterrent because of their capacity for stealth. _

#####

Australia gives Indonesia $500million in aid every 52 weeks.
Sheer lunacy.

And people reckon Australia doesn't need to arm itself with nuke-powered and nuke-armed submarines, ships, and nuke missiles.
Also surface to air missile systems around its coastline.


----------



## bianco

Bumberclyde said:


> I say let's back Indonesia. Like, wtf has Ozstralia ever done except be overrun by rats?



My guess is that most of the world would be backing Indonesia, such is the hatred these days of Australia and any White-majority nations.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say let's back Indonesia. Like, wtf has Ozstralia ever done except be overrun by rats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that most of the world would be backing Indonesia, such is the hatred these days of Australia and any White-majority nations.
Click to expand...


I tend to call it as I see it so, ignoring the fact I live in Indonesia, this country has done no wrong but Australia has.
Australia was bugging the Indonesian president's phone and Australian warships have entered Indonesian seas.

Why is Indonesia getting the blame?


----------



## percysunshine

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say let's back Indonesia. Like, wtf has Ozstralia ever done except be overrun by rats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that most of the world would be backing Indonesia, such is the hatred these days of Australia and any White-majority nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to call it as I see it so, ignoring the fact I live in Indonesia, this country has done no wrong but Australia has.
> Australia was bugging the Indonesian president's phone and Australian warships have entered Indonesian seas.
> 
> Why is Indonesia getting the blame?
Click to expand...


Indonesia is being uncouth with visa-less foreigners in the transit lounge. If every country just shuffled them off to the destination port without sending them back to the port of origin, international travel would be chaos.

Why does Indonesia want chaos?


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say let's back Indonesia. Like, wtf has Ozstralia ever done except be overrun by rats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that most of the world would be backing Indonesia, such is the hatred these days of Australia and any White-majority nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to call it as I see it so, ignoring the fact I live in Indonesia, this country has done no wrong but Australia has.
> Australia was bugging the Indonesian president's phone and Australian warships have entered Indonesian seas.
> 
> Why is Indonesia getting the blame?
Click to expand...


This is what Indonesia is getting blamed for;

*Indonesia was caught spying on Australia; *

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_But then the idea that Australia should apologise at all is equally absurd.

*Indonesia was caught spying on the Australian embassy in 2004. Did it apologise? No. *_

______________________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


_The retired general says if Australia keeps forcing asylum seeker boats into Indonesian waters, it risks meeting the Indonesian navy head to head on the high seas. _

#####

The boats are Indonesian flagged vessels [or no flags but owned by Indonesia nationals], with Indonesian crews, that depart from Indonesian ports...people-smuggling rackets.
Big bucks involved in each boatload. 

So Indonesia can have them back!
Towed back, and released just before the invisible fenceline in the ocean.

Of course the best idea would be for Indonesia to stop the people-smuggling boats from leaving their ports in the first place.
...and using the patrol boats Australia gave them for this purpose, and their own navy, to turn back any that they detect en route to Australia...instead of using the patrol boats north of Indonesia for something else like they have been.

Indonesia has done plenty wrong.


----------



## Vikrant

percysunshine said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that most of the world would be backing Indonesia, such is the hatred these days of Australia and any White-majority nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to call it as I see it so, ignoring the fact I live in Indonesia, this country has done no wrong but Australia has.
> Australia was bugging the Indonesian president's phone and Australian warships have entered Indonesian seas.
> 
> Why is Indonesia getting the blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesia is being uncouth with visa-less foreigners in the transit lounge. If every country just shuffled them off to the destination port without sending them back to the port of origin, international travel would be chaos.
> 
> Why does Indonesia want chaos?
Click to expand...


Indonesia in most cases does not require visa or it grants them on arrival. It seems like people are arriving in Indonesia by air legally then they are hooking up with Coyotes to get smuggled into Australia. I think Australia does have a right to enforce its sovereignty. Coyotes cannot be smuggling people into Australia and not expect any reaction from Australian Navy.


----------



## bianco

Looks like "The Monk" [new Prime Minister Tony Abbott] has had more than enough of the people-smuggling rackets and the billions of dollars it's costing Australia.
The navy's fuel bill alone is astronomical.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

_*Jakarta rift won't deter Tony Abbott on boats 

THE Abbott government is absolutely determined to stop illegal immigrant boats coming to Australia, even if this means enduring significant damage to the relationship with Indonesia. *
This damage is playing out in a series of bellicose statements by senior Indonesian military sources, although these statements were substantially wound back by Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa yesterday, when he said that increased Indonesian navy patrols were "not an unfriendly act towards any nation". _


----------



## bianco

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

_*Jakarta's warships to target refugees *


THE Indonesian navy has added three small warships to its southern patrols, with Jakarta declaring they are there to intercept people-smuggling boats, not to deter Australian incursions. 

"The increased security measures in (the) southern part of the country is in order to anticipate increased illegal migrant activities," said Agus Barnas, spokesman for Senior Security Minister Djoko Suyanto.

As tempers calm following Australia's admission of "inadvertent" territorial-waters incursions and a subsequent apology, the Indonesians have reversed a plan to send a second frigate, the heaviest and best-armed ships in their fleet, to join the southern patrols. 

Instead, three aged Parchim-class "mini-corvettes" have been dispatched.

Mr Agus said yesterday the increased naval activity in southern waters was not directed at the Australians but at people-smugglers.

Air force spokesman Hadi Tjahjanto has also denied reports that the service's Sukhoi fighter squadron and radar installations were placed on alert against Australian territorial incursions._

#####

Well there you go.


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> _*Jakarta's warships to target refugees *
> 
> 
> THE Indonesian navy has added three small warships to its southern patrols, with Jakarta declaring they are there to intercept people-smuggling boats, not to deter Australian incursions.
> 
> "The increased security measures in (the) southern part of the country is in order to anticipate increased illegal migrant activities," said Agus Barnas, spokesman for Senior Security Minister Djoko Suyanto.
> 
> As tempers calm following Australia's admission of "inadvertent" territorial-waters incursions and a subsequent apology, the Indonesians have reversed a plan to send a second frigate, the heaviest and best-armed ships in their fleet, to join the southern patrols.
> 
> Instead, three aged Parchim-class "mini-corvettes" have been dispatched.
> 
> Mr Agus said yesterday the increased naval activity in southern waters was not directed at the Australians but at people-smugglers.
> 
> Air force spokesman Hadi Tjahjanto has also denied reports that the service's Sukhoi fighter squadron and radar installations were placed on alert against Australian territorial incursions._
> 
> #####
> 
> Well there you go.



Phew!
All's well that ends well.


----------



## Samson

bianco said:


> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> _*Jakarta's warships to target refugees *
> 
> 
> THE Indonesian navy has added three small warships to its southern patrols, with Jakarta declaring they are there to intercept people-smuggling boats, not to deter Australian incursions.
> ._


_

"indonesian Warships"







_


----------



## Indofred

Samson said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> _*Jakarta's warships to target refugees *
> 
> 
> THE Indonesian navy has added three small warships to its southern patrols, with Jakarta declaring they are there to intercept people-smuggling boats, not to deter Australian incursions.
> ._
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "indonesian Warships"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...

_

I tend to find idiots don't need showing up as such; they do that themselves.

North Sea Boats launches new trimaran warship for Indonesian Navy - Naval Technology




_


----------



## Indofred

Abbott Rails Against State Broadcaster Over Asylum-Seeker Coverage - The Jakarta Globe

Abbott is doing his nut because the Australian press can see he's an idiot.



> Prime Minister Tony Abbott launched a scathing attack on national broadcaster ABC on Wednesday, accusing it of taking everyones side but Australias in coverage of asylum-seekers and the Edward Snowden leaks.
> 
> His comments follow government criticism of the Australian Broadcasting Corporation late last year after it broke a story about Australian spying on Indonesia, which sparked a major diplomatic crisis.
> 
> More recently, the conservative leader has been unhappy with ABC reports about asylum-seekers claims they were tortured by the Australian navy during an operation at sea.



It doesn't matter how wrong the Australian government is, according to Abbott, they have to spout the correct propaganda line.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Did Indonesia run out of terrorists to attack Oz with?


----------



## Indofred

Bumberclyde said:


> Did Indonesia run out of terrorists to attack Oz with?



Yes, The Indonesian police shot them all.

Did Australia run out of drug dealers to kill Indonesians with?

Maybe, we're trying to shoot as many of the murdering bastards we can catch.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Indofred said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Indonesia run out of terrorists to attack Oz with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, The Indonesian police shot them all.
> 
> Did Australia run out of drug dealers to kill Indonesians with?
> 
> Maybe, we're trying to shoot as many of the murdering bastards we can catch.
Click to expand...


Indo has a population of some 400 million. Lots of terrorists left.


----------



## Samson

Indofred said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> _*Jakarta's warships to target refugees *
> 
> 
> THE Indonesian navy has added three small warships to its southern patrols, with Jakarta declaring they are there to intercept people-smuggling boats, not to deter Australian incursions.
> ._
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "indonesian Warships"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> I tend to find idiots don't need showing up as such; they do that themselves.
> 
> North Sea Boats launches new trimaran warship for Indonesian Navy - Naval Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...

_

Hey, moron, I don't see a crew on the ship.

Great technology tho: But without an crew........sorry.....

Unless it has a wind-sail or paddle prop, Indonesian Crews will sink her._


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Indonesia run out of terrorists to attack Oz with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, The Indonesian police shot them all.
> 
> Did Australia run out of drug dealers to kill Indonesians with?
> 
> Maybe, we're trying to shoot as many of the murdering bastards we can catch.
Click to expand...



Terrorists could be arriving in Australia on people-smuggling boats.

If you're refering to the 'Bali9' and Aussie boys Chan and Sukumaran from the 'Bali9' who are on death row waiting for the day they'll be marched from, or dragged kicking and screaming from, their cells to be execution-shredded by bullets by Indonesia...
...they were smuggling drugs out of Indonesia to bring back to Australia.

When Muslim Indonesia execution-shreds them, the hatred of Muslim Indonesia will be white-hot, gold plated guarantee.
Andrew Chan is now a Christian, mentored by the Salvation Army.

Onward Christian soldiers, marching as to war!


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're refering to the 'Bali9' and Aussie boys Chan and Sukumaran from the 'Bali9' who are on death row waiting for the day they'll be marched from, or dragged kicking and screaming from, their cells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, they may well be cowards as well.
> Thanks for pointing that out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're refering to the 'Bali9' and Aussie boys Chan and Sukumaran.....................
> ...they were smuggling drugs out of Indonesia to bring back to Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You complain of potential, not real, terrorist threats killing Australians but you support the reality of Australians killing Australians with drugs.
> A sort of execution agonising death by stupidity.
> 
> That seems a little silly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indofred

Samson said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> "indonesian Warships"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to find idiots don't need showing up as such; they do that themselves.
> 
> North Sea Boats launches new trimaran warship for Indonesian Navy - Naval Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, moron, I don't see a crew on the ship.
> 
> Great technology tho: But without an crew........sorry.....
Click to expand...


I think they may be inside the ship.


----------



## Dr Grump

Alarmist thread. Indonesia will not invade, and at the end of the day they do not have the capacity to fight Aussie in a conventional war.


----------



## Indofred

Dr Grump said:


> Alarmist thread. Indonesia will not invade, and at the end of the day they do not have the capacity to fight Aussie in a conventional war.



It's easier than that; Indonesia has no interest in starting a war.
It would be pointless as there would be no gain, but destructive so there would be loads of loss on both sides.

Some posters here seem to want a war and, in my humble opinion, that makes them too stupid to be allowed out without a nurse.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Indofred said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alarmist thread. Indonesia will not invade, and at the end of the day they do not have the capacity to fight Aussie in a conventional war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easier than that; Indonesia has no interest in starting a war.
> It would be pointless as there would be no gain, but destructive so there would be loads of loss on both sides.
> 
> Some posters here seem to want a war and, in my humble opinion, that makes them too stupid to be allowed out without a nurse.
Click to expand...


What's Indo going to attack Oz with? Food poisoning?


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> I tend to find idiots don't need showing up as such; they do that themselves.



That reminds me of Bay-Link ferry. Those in San Francisco area would recognize that immediately. I take that ferry often when I go to San Francisco.


----------



## Meathead

USS Coronado (LCS 4)


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're refering to the 'Bali9' and Aussie boys Chan and Sukumaran.....................
> ...they were smuggling drugs out of Indonesia to bring back to Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............but you support the reality of Australians killing Australians with drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...it's their death sentences that are the outrage...and what bianco-ilk are offended by and are complaining bitterly about.
Click to expand...


----------



## bianco

Dr Grump said:


> Alarmist thread. Indonesia will not invade, and at the end of the day they do not have the capacity to fight Aussie in a conventional war.



Really?

_&#8220;If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there.&#8221; Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. 

Navy chief spokesman Commodore Untung Suropati confirmed that a number of warships had moved toward the Australian border. He said these included frigates, fast torpedo craft (KCT), fast missile craft (KCR) and corvettes as well as maritime patrol aircraft. He declined to reveal the precise number and location of the assets. _


Indonesian military is ranked 14th in the world and is buying all the latest subs, cruise missiles etc...Australia ranked 26th.


----------



## Samson

Indofred said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to find idiots don't need showing up as such; they do that themselves.
> 
> North Sea Boats launches new trimaran warship for Indonesian Navy - Naval Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, moron, I don't see a crew on the ship.
> 
> Great technology tho: But without an crew........sorry.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they may be inside the ship.
Click to expand...


Doen't take very much to go over your head, does it?

I meant figuratively, moron: Literally Indonesia simply doesn't produce the calibur of technologically advanced, educated personel necessary to crew and maintain a vessel beyond the likes of the Kon Tiki.


BTW: Thanks for illustrating my point.


----------



## bianco

Samson said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, moron, I don't see a crew on the ship.
> 
> Great technology tho: But without an crew........sorry.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they may be inside the ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doen't take very much to go over your head, does it?
> 
> I meant figuratively, moron: Literally Indonesia simply doesn't produce the calibur of technologically advanced, educated personel necessary to crew and maintain a vessel beyond the likes of the Kon Tiki.
> 
> 
> BTW: Thanks for illustrating my point.
Click to expand...



The deployed Indonesian warships and their crews shown on my tv recently looked very competent.


----------



## longknife

Whenever a nation has extreme internal strife, it always seeks another to push the blame onto. Indonesia is also the nation in Asia with the most Muslims. Sharia law is causing many non-Muslims from fleeing and that is what the Imams oppose.

Indonesia has far too many interior problems to be risking a fight with anyone!

And Australia does have allies that will come to her aid if needed.


----------



## Samson

bianco said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they may be inside the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doen't take very much to go over your head, does it?
> 
> I meant figuratively, moron: Literally Indonesia simply doesn't produce the calibur of technologically advanced, educated personel necessary to crew and maintain a vessel beyond the likes of the Kon Tiki.
> 
> 
> BTW: Thanks for illustrating my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The deployed Indonesian warships and their crews shown on my tv recently looked very competent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bumberclyde

Indo will put a MASSIVE voodoo doll spell on Oz. Then invade them with bad breath.


----------



## Samson

bianco said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they may be inside the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doen't take very much to go over your head, does it?
> 
> I meant figuratively, moron: Literally Indonesia simply doesn't produce the calibur of technologically advanced, educated personel necessary to crew and maintain a vessel beyond the likes of the Kon Tiki.
> 
> 
> BTW: Thanks for illustrating my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The deployed Indonesian warships and their crews shown on my tv recently looked very competent.
Click to expand...


Really?

Have they stopped trying to roast pigs onboard?

A fire raged through the Indonesian Navys KRI Klewang-625 at the naval port in Banyuwangi, East Java on Friday at 3:15 p.m. No casualties have been reported but the Rp 114 billion (US$11.91 million) ship was severely damaged.











CREW:


----------



## bianco

Bumberclyde said:


> Indo will put a MASSIVE voodoo doll spell on Oz. Then invade them with bad breath.




More like execution-shred its children, deny others of them parole, and terrorise their families and most of its population in the process.


Indonesian tensions could derail Schapelle Corby's parole bid - RN Breakfast - ABC Radio National (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

_*However, Mr Kingsbury believes that while Corby&#8217;s bid appears to be looking good, the process could be hampered by Indonesia&#8217;s upcoming election and Canberra&#8217;s recent spats with Jakarta over alleged spying and asylum seekers. *

Prospects for members of the Bali Nine on death row hoping to receive clemency appear to be bleaker. Two members of the Bali Nine, Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, are both facing the death penalty, and the two convicted smugglers are hoping to be considered for clemency.

*However, Mr Kingsbury expressed doubt over their chances for success. Three Indonesians were put to death in 2013, and authorities in Jakarta have reportedly begun talking about an annual quota of 10 executions.  *

etc _ 

#####

bianco-ilk have ready the uptempo version of The Battle Hymn of The Republic and the gospel song Will "The Circle" be Unbroken...for execution-shredding day, to 'fire' back at Muslim Indonesia [legally of course] in the war that will have been started by them and will never end. 

'Will "The Circle" be unbroken'...sung by the ladies unjustly imprisoned in the Occoquan workhouse prison in Virginia, bashed and terrorised etc...Google "Night of Terror in Occoquan" ...as they fought for the vote and equality in America;

All shown in the movie Iron Jawed Angels

The song starts at the end of 1.    and continues at the start of 2.

1. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx9iSnmdTZA]Iron Jawed Angels Part 10_12 - YouTube[/ame]

starts at 9mins along


2. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HAjqFJTz8w]Iron Jawed Angels Part 11_12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## idb

> The USS Hartford and USS New Orleans collision was a collision between the United States Navy Los Angeles-class submarine USS Hartford and the United States Navy San Antonio-class amphibious transport dock USS New Orleans on 20 March 2009. It occurred in the Strait of Hormuz, between Iran, the United Arab Emirates, and Musandam, an exclave of Oman.[1] Both ships incurred millions of dollars' worth of damage in the collision which required repair in drydock.


Mind you...looking at some of the crew...


----------



## Indofred

Samson said:


>



Area News Group
17 Executive Drive, Suite One
Hudson, NH 03051

That's in America so it must be the U.S. navy.


----------



## bianco

Samson said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doen't take very much to go over your head, does it?
> 
> I meant figuratively, moron: Literally Indonesia simply doesn't produce the calibur of technologically advanced, educated personel necessary to crew and maintain a vessel beyond the likes of the Kon Tiki.
> 
> 
> BTW: Thanks for illustrating my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deployed Indonesian warships and their crews shown on my tv recently looked very competent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Have they stopped trying to roast pigs onboard?
> 
> A fire raged through the Indonesian Navy&#8217;s KRI Klewang-625 at the naval port in Banyuwangi, East Java on Friday at 3:15 p.m. No casualties have been reported but the Rp 114 billion (US$11.91 million) ship was severely damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREW:
Click to expand...



Papuan people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.war-memorial.net/Indonesian-annexation-of-West-Papua-3.304 


Papua (province) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_This intensified the independence movement among indigenous West Papuans, deepening the Papua conflict, which began when the Dutch withdrew from the East Indies in 1963. 
The conflict has continued to the present, with Indonesian security forces being accused of numerous human rights abuses in their suppression of the independence movement. The Indonesian government maintains tight control over the region, barring foreign journalists or rights monitors from entering; those who do must do so covertly.[5]_

#####

If Papuan asylum-seekers reach Australia by boat...Indonesia goes 'nutz' and demands them back.


----------



## Indofred

longknife said:


> Whenever a nation has extreme internal strife, it always seeks another to push the blame onto. Indonesia is also the nation in Asia with the most Muslims. Sharia law is causing many non-Muslims from fleeing and that is what the Imams oppose.
> 
> Indonesia has far too many interior problems to be risking a fight with anyone!
> 
> And Australia does have allies that will come to her aid if needed.



There is an attempt to introduce strict Muslim based laws in one very small section of Indonesia. The vast majority of Indonesians reject such things as extremist rubbish.

There is no extreme internal strife in Indonesia.

Every so often, the communists try to destabilise things, using union power as a tool. This has always been short lived and failed to do much except cause some traffic jams.

Some Muslim extremists try it on, sometimes as fas as a bomb but mostly a pretty small bunch of fucking idiots known as the FPI (Muslim defenders).
They have a seriously bad reputation and, in reality, are thugs for hire, out for the cash.
The Bali bombers have all been shot.

There are other conflicts, Freeport comes to mind but, whist they get on the news because they're unusual, they are pretty small affairs in reality.

In fact, the vast majority of Indonesians do exactly the same as the vast majority of Australians, they go through school, uni, get married, try to look after their family as best they can but have sod all interest in war.

Some poster here are using blind hate and/or blind stupidity to create an impression of an Indonesia packed with radicals who want nothing more than to see Australia destroyed.

A load of old bollocks.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> More like execution-shred its children, deny others of them parole, and terrorise their families and most of its population in the process.



You mean execute drug dealers. That's people who murder for profit, including murder children with their drugs. In this case, an attempt to murder Australians.
You should thank Indonesia for getting rid of your problem.

All we see from this poster is extreme hate and silly arguments.
Hate, as we so often see,  is commonly the product of an inadequate life or an inability to cope with some aspect of the hater's life or personality.
I would be less than shocked to find out this poster is a closet gay, unable to come out and live the life they want because they're disgusted with their sexuality.
If that's the case, be yourself.
You don't have to be ashamed at what you are, get into bed with others of your own sex and enjoy a good old romp with them.

Of course, if it's your life that's a bit crap, you should get off the sofa, tidy up the empty beer cans and go out and get some real friends.
Try to avoid talking about hate as the vast majority of normal people will just see you as a pointless twat and make some excuse to leave the room.

I hope this helps.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever a nation has extreme internal strife, it always seeks another to push the blame onto. Indonesia is also the nation in Asia with the most Muslims. Sharia law is causing many non-Muslims from fleeing and that is what the Imams oppose.
> 
> Indonesia has far too many interior problems to be risking a fight with anyone!
> 
> And Australia does have allies that will come to her aid if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to introduce strict Muslim based laws in one very small section of Indonesia. The vast majority of Indonesians reject such things as extremist rubbish.
> 
> There is no extreme internal strife in Indonesia.
> 
> Every so often, the communists try to destabilise things, using union power as a tool. This has always been short lived and failed to do much except cause some traffic jams.
> 
> Some Muslim extremists try it on, sometimes as fas as a bomb but mostly a pretty small bunch of fucking idiots known as the FPI (Muslim defenders).
> They have a seriously bad reputation and, in reality, are thugs for hire, out for the cash.
> *The Bali bombers have all been shot. *
> 
> There are other conflicts, Freeport comes to mind but, whist they get on the news because they're unusual, they are pretty small affairs in reality.
> 
> In fact, the vast majority of Indonesians do exactly the same as the vast majority of Australians, they go through school, uni, get married, try to look after their family as best they can but have sod all interest in war.
> 
> Some poster here are using blind hate and/or blind stupidity to create an impression of an Indonesia packed with radicals who want nothing more than to see Australia destroyed.
> 
> A load of old bollocks.
Click to expand...


*Nah. *

Islamic Militant Convicted in 2002 Bali Bombings Released From Prison | Fox News

_*Islamic Militant Convicted in 2002 Bali Bombings Released From Prison *

 An Islamic militant jailed for the Bali bombings that killed 202 people was released from prison Thursday as part of Indonesia's independence day celebrations, and 11 others linked to the blasts had their sentences reduced. _

#####

Plenty of Islamic militants still in Indonesia, it seems.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> *Nah. *
> 
> Islamic Militant Convicted in 2002 Bali Bombings Released From Prison | Fox News
> 
> _*Islamic Militant Convicted in 2002 Bali Bombings Released From Prison *
> 
> An Islamic militant jailed for the Bali bombings that killed 202 people was released from prison Thursday as part of Indonesia's independence day celebrations, and 11 others linked to the blasts had their sentences reduced. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Plenty of Islamic militants still in Indonesia, it seems.



You really shouldn't believe Fox.
Harborers of Bali bombers get jail term | The Jakarta Post



> The Denpasar District Court sentenced on Wednesday three more people to jail for harboring and assisting Bali bombers while they were fugitives.
> 
> Sukastopo, Eko Hadi and Puryanto received three years, four years and four years and eight months respectively in separate trials after judges found them guilty of obstructing the police's investigation of the bomb attacks



They weren't convicted of bombings, more for hiding the bombers.
Personally, I see little difference and would like to have seen them executed because they, in assisting bombers after the fact, are equally guilty.
However, you should be happy because you support not giving the death sentence to killers.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nah. *
> 
> Islamic Militant Convicted in 2002 Bali Bombings Released From Prison | Fox News
> 
> _*Islamic Militant Convicted in 2002 Bali Bombings Released From Prison *
> 
> An Islamic militant jailed for the Bali bombings that killed 202 people was released from prison Thursday as part of Indonesia's independence day celebrations, and 11 others linked to the blasts had their sentences reduced. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Plenty of Islamic militants still in Indonesia, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't believe Fox.
> Harborers of Bali bombers get jail term | The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denpasar District Court sentenced on Wednesday three more people to jail for harboring and assisting Bali bombers while they were fugitives.
> 
> Sukastopo, Eko Hadi and Puryanto received three years, four years and four years and eight months respectively in separate trials after judges found them guilty of obstructing the police's investigation of the bomb attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They weren't convicted of bombings, more for hiding the bombers.
> Personally, I see little difference and would like to have seen them executed because they, in assisting bombers after the fact, are equally guilty.
> However, you should be happy because you support not giving the death sentence to killers.
Click to expand...


I do...and I supported not execution-shredding the Bali bombers.
I am nothing if not consistent.
Indonesia should've just locked them away in a hard time prison on Java, where they were going to send Schapelle Corby until her supporters [which includes sections of the media] screamed with outrage.
There she would've been forced to eat rats and bugs etc to survive...and have likely died in a short time.
Good enough for the nice Christian girl, then it would've been good enough for the Muslim terrorists.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like execution-shred its children, deny others of them parole, and terrorise their families and most of its population in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean execute drug dealers. That's people who murder for profit, including murder children with their drugs. In this case, an attempt to murder Australians.
> You should thank Indonesia for getting rid of your problem.
> 
> All we see from this poster is extreme hate and silly arguments.
> Hate, as we so often see,  is commonly the product of an inadequate life or an inability to cope with some aspect of the hater's life or personality.
> I would be less than shocked to find out this poster is a closet gay, unable to come out and live the life they want because they're disgusted with their sexuality.
> If that's the case, be yourself.
> You don't have to be ashamed at what you are, get into bed with others of your own sex and enjoy a good old romp with them.
> 
> Of course, if it's your life that's a bit crap, you should get off the sofa, tidy up the empty beer cans and go out and get some real friends.
> Try to avoid talking about hate as the vast majority of normal people will just see you as a pointless twat and make some excuse to leave the room.
> 
> I hope this helps.
Click to expand...


No help at all. 

It's Indonesia that's doing all the hating...and many people have just about had enough of them.

Closet gay? 
Hilarious.

Get into bed with men?
Ew! 

We're quite able to detect and punish our own drug smugglers, without any interference from Indonesia.
It was our AFP feds who informed Indonesia about the Bali9 in the first place...*against their charter. *
They stand condemned.

Sentencing our children to death is nothing but pure hate from Indonesia.
Likewise is making war on Schapelle Corby for something the Australian govt did.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever a nation has extreme internal strife, it always seeks another to push the blame onto. Indonesia is also the nation in Asia with the most Muslims. Sharia law is causing many non-Muslims from fleeing and that is what the Imams oppose.
> 
> Indonesia has far too many interior problems to be risking a fight with anyone!
> 
> And Australia does have allies that will come to her aid if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to introduce strict Muslim based laws in one very small section of Indonesia. The vast majority of Indonesians reject such things as extremist rubbish.
> 
> There is no extreme internal strife in Indonesia.
> 
> Every so often, the communists try to destabilise things, using union power as a tool. This has always been short lived and failed to do much except cause some traffic jams.
> 
> Some Muslim extremists try it on, sometimes as fas as a bomb but mostly a pretty small bunch of fucking idiots known as the FPI (Muslim defenders).
> They have a seriously bad reputation and, in reality, are thugs for hire, out for the cash.
> The Bali bombers have all been shot.
> 
> There are other conflicts, Freeport comes to mind but, whist they get on the news because they're unusual, they are pretty small affairs in reality.
> 
> In fact, the vast majority of Indonesians do exactly the same as the vast majority of Australians, they go through school, uni, get married, try to look after their family as best they can but have sod all interest in war.
> 
> Some poster here are using blind hate and/or blind stupidity to create an impression of an Indonesia packed with radicals who want nothing more than to see Australia destroyed.
> 
> A load of old bollocks.
Click to expand...


Really?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZYifx0mqY0]Muslims Attack Christian Minority in Indonesia - Christian Persecution - YouTube[/ame]

_*Muslims Attack Christian Minority in Indonesia - Christian Persecution *_


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Really?
> 
> _*Muslims Attack Christian Minority in Indonesia - Christian Persecution *_



The law, as stated in the video, allows freedom of worship for Christians.
The FPI, as I've mentioned many times, are a bunch of unpopular extremist twats.
Basically, they're a mob for hire.
They block church building sites and try to get rid of existing churches but, if you pay them a bribe, they fuck off and bug some other poor fucker.
You can also hire them to mob attack people you're trying to steal land from and various other illegal activities.

FPI diversifies business to land conflicts | The Jakarta Post



> The Islam Defenders Front (FPI), notorious for its violent raids supposedly in support of sharia, is diversifying. The Islamic defenders are now available for hire to defend your disputed property.
> 
> The extremist group is now fighting housing developer PT Alam Sutra over disputed land in Paku Alam village, South Tangerang. Hundreds of FPI members were involved in a violent clash with the companys security guards and police when they tried to invade the land on the Prophet Muhammads Ascension Day, June 6. Two police officers were injured and 11 FPI members arrested.



bianco really needs to get a clue before posting bullshit and looking like a fucking idiot.


----------



## Bumberclyde

So when Oz heard that Indo was going to attack them, what did they do? Laugh?


----------



## Indofred

Bumberclyde said:


> So when Oz heard that Indo was going to attack them, what did they do? Laugh?



Indo deployed warships to patrol its border area, not to invade or attack Australia.
Australian warships entered Indonesian waters; not the other way around.

This really gets me.
The whole thread is based on a lie, even the thread title is wrong but loons still rant on as if Indonesia has done something wrong.
Every country has the right to defend its borders against warships from other countries entering illegally.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Indofred said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Oz heard that Indo was going to attack them, what did they do? Laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indo deployed warships to patrol its border area, not to invade or attack Australia.
> Australian warships entered Indonesian waters; not the other way around.
> 
> This really gets me.
> The whole thread is based on a lie, even the thread title is wrong but loons still rant on as if Indonesia has done something wrong.
> Every country has the right to defend its borders against warships from other countries entering illegally.
Click to expand...


Muslim countries have no rights. Well, maybe the right to receive our bombs, but that's it!


----------



## Indofred

Bumberclyde said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Oz heard that Indo was going to attack them, what did they do? Laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indo deployed warships to patrol its border area, not to invade or attack Australia.
> Australian warships entered Indonesian waters; not the other way around.
> 
> This really gets me.
> The whole thread is based on a lie, even the thread title is wrong but loons still rant on as if Indonesia has done something wrong.
> Every country has the right to defend its borders against warships from other countries entering illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim countries have no rights. Well, maybe the right to receive our bombs, but that's it!
Click to expand...


What a moronic post.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Oz heard that Indo was going to attack them, what did they do? Laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indo deployed warships to patrol its border area, not to invade or attack Australia.
> Australian warships entered Indonesian waters; not the other way around.
> 
> This really gets me.
> The whole thread is based on a lie, even the thread title is wrong but loons still rant on as if Indonesia has done something wrong.
> Every country has the right to defend its borders against warships from other countries entering illegally.
Click to expand...



As I showed you earlier in this thread, Indonesia made threats;

_&#8220;If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there.&#8221; Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. _

________________________
*********************

_An assertion by Prime Minister Tony Abbott on Wednesday that Australia&#8217;s right to stop asylum-seeker boats as a &#8220;matter of sovereignty&#8221; seems *to have further antagonised Jakarta. *

A Defence Ministry official warned the tow-back policy may soon ignite conflict.* &#8220;Now that we have three frigates on the border, a clash could be imminent, as our Navy will prevent the towing-back,&#8221; said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity. *_

#####

The people-smuggling boats *will* be towed back...to the edge of Indonesian waters, and pointed at Indonesian land.
The new govt has had enough of people-smuggling rackets eminating from Indonesia.

 Indonesia shoots at the Australian Navy in international waters to prevent the towing back, at its own peril.
It would sink Australian ships and kill Australian sailors, as Japan did when its mini subs invaded Sydney harbour and fired torpedoes about.
Indonesian navy has subs and Cruise missiles...any Australian ships trying to go to Indonesia to shoot back would likely be destroyed.

There's more than one way to fight  a war.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> As I showed you earlier in this thread, Indonesia made threats;
> 
> _If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. _
> 
> *********************
> 
> _An assertion by Prime Minister Tony Abbott on Wednesday that Australias right to stop asylum-seeker boats as a matter of sovereignty seems *to have further antagonised Jakarta. *
> 
> A Defence Ministry official warned the tow-back policy may soon ignite conflict.* Now that we have three frigates on the border, a clash could be imminent, as our Navy will prevent the towing-back, said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity. *_
> .



The usual "official" who they can't name. Yep, convincing but only if you happen to be a fucking idiot.

Now to the "threat".

Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post



> If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers.
> 
> The Flankers have a maximum range of some 3,000 kilometers. The sea border lies some 1,000 km from Makassar. At Mach 1, or the speed of sound, the Flankers would reach the border in little over an hour.



Darwin is 1495.08km from the air base. That makes it just about reachable but with no time over Australia before having to return, and not even enough time to drop a bomb on a sheep farm or Dunny's pub.
The root of this problem is easy, you're a root.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I showed you earlier in this thread, Indonesia made threats;
> 
> _If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. _
> 
> *********************
> 
> _An assertion by Prime Minister Tony Abbott on Wednesday that Australias right to stop asylum-seeker boats as a matter of sovereignty seems *to have further antagonised Jakarta. *
> 
> A Defence Ministry official warned the tow-back policy may soon ignite conflict.* Now that we have three frigates on the border, a clash could be imminent, as our Navy will prevent the towing-back, said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity. *_
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual "official" who they can't name. Yep, convincing but only if you happen to be a fucking idiot.
> 
> Now to the "threat".
> 
> Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers.
> 
> The Flankers have a maximum range of some 3,000 kilometers. The sea border lies some 1,000 km from Makassar. At Mach 1, or the speed of sound, the Flankers would reach the border in little over an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darwin is 1495.08km from the air base. That makes it just about reachable but with no time over Australia before having to return, and not even enough time to drop a bomb on a sheep farm or Dunny's pub.
> The root of this problem is easy, you're a root.
Click to expand...

The root of the problem is that muslims are living in a fantasy world if they think they can take Oz and the rest of us and turn us all into carpet kissers.


----------



## Geaux4it

Indofred said:


> Abbott Rails Against State Broadcaster Over Asylum-Seeker Coverage - The Jakarta Globe
> 
> Abbott is doing his nut because the Australian press can see he's an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Tony Abbott launched a scathing attack on national broadcaster ABC on Wednesday, accusing it of taking everyones side but Australias in coverage of asylum-seekers and the Edward Snowden leaks.
> 
> His comments follow government criticism of the Australian Broadcasting Corporation late last year after it broke a story about Australian spying on Indonesia, which sparked a major diplomatic crisis.
> 
> More recently, the conservative leader has been unhappy with ABC reports about asylum-seekers claims they were tortured by the Australian navy during an operation at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how wrong the Australian government is, according to Abbott, they have to spout the correct propaganda line.
Click to expand...


[youtube]IMtvnAmfuf8[/youtube]​


----------



## Indofred

Bumberclyde said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I showed you earlier in this thread, Indonesia made threats;
> 
> _If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. _
> 
> *********************
> 
> _An assertion by Prime Minister Tony Abbott on Wednesday that Australias right to stop asylum-seeker boats as a matter of sovereignty seems *to have further antagonised Jakarta. *
> 
> A Defence Ministry official warned the tow-back policy may soon ignite conflict.* Now that we have three frigates on the border, a clash could be imminent, as our Navy will prevent the towing-back, said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity. *_
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual "official" who they can't name. Yep, convincing but only if you happen to be a fucking idiot.
> 
> Now to the "threat".
> 
> Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers.
> 
> The Flankers have a maximum range of some 3,000 kilometers. The sea border lies some 1,000 km from Makassar. At Mach 1, or the speed of sound, the Flankers would reach the border in little over an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darwin is 1495.08km from the air base. That makes it just about reachable but with no time over Australia before having to return, and not even enough time to drop a bomb on a sheep farm or Dunny's pub.
> The root of this problem is easy, you're a root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The root of the problem is that muslims are living in a fantasy world if they think they can take Oz and the rest of us and turn us all into carpet kissers.
Click to expand...


Tell me, are you a moron for a living or is it just a hobby?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Get into bed with men?
> Ew! .



The correct spelling is "ewe" and, if that's your cup of tea, I see no reason to object.


----------



## Indofred

Still, apart from your stranger interests, perhaps you can explain what military incursions into Australia INDONESIA is guilty of.

I think Australia bugged the Indonesian president's phone and Australia sent warships into Indonesian waters illegally.

Perhaps poster can explain what Indonesia did to Australia.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Indofred said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The usual "official" who they can't name. Yep, convincing but only if you happen to be a fucking idiot.
> 
> Now to the "threat".
> 
> Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> Darwin is 1495.08km from the air base. That makes it just about reachable but with no time over Australia before having to return, and not even enough time to drop a bomb on a sheep farm or Dunny's pub.
> The root of this problem is easy, you're a root.
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem is that muslims are living in a fantasy world if they think they can take Oz and the rest of us and turn us all into carpet kissers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me, are you a moron for a living or is it just a hobby?
Click to expand...


So you agree with me?


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Still, apart from your stranger interests, perhaps you can explain what military incursions into Australia INDONESIA is guilty of.
> 
> I think Australia bugged the Indonesian president's phone and Australia sent warships into Indonesian waters illegally.
> 
> Perhaps poster can explain what Indonesia did to Australia.




Indonesia is guilty of basically threatening to start a war over Australia's towing back to Indonesian waters people-smuggling boats loaded up with asylum-seekers/illegal immigrants/economic immigrants call them whatever you like.

Indonesia bugged the Australian embassy, spied on Australia.
Indonesia basically did nothing much to stop the people smuggling boats from leaving its shores. Allegations of corruption in Indonesia have been made.

Plenty of Indonesian boats in Australian waters, fishing illegally.

Indonesia has many sins.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Abbott Rails Against State Broadcaster Over Asylum-Seeker Coverage - The Jakarta Globe
> 
> Abbott is doing his nut because the Australian press can see he's an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Tony Abbott launched a scathing attack on national broadcaster ABC on Wednesday, accusing it of taking &#8220;everyone&#8217;s side but Australia&#8217;s&#8221; in coverage of asylum-seekers and the Edward Snowden leaks.
> 
> His comments follow government criticism of the Australian Broadcasting Corporation late last year after it broke a story about Australian spying on Indonesia, which sparked a major diplomatic crisis.
> 
> More recently, the conservative leader has been unhappy with ABC reports about asylum-seekers&#8217; claims they were tortured by the Australian navy during an operation at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how wrong the Australian government is, according to Abbott, they have to spout the correct propaganda line.
Click to expand...


____________________________________________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



"The Monk" [Tony Abbott] is 100% correct...it's the ABC and the left-wing media that's wrong...some say 'as usual'.

Somali asylum seeker claims he was sprayed in eyes by Australian Navy; Government says claims of abuse 'baseless' - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)



> New details have emerged about a boat interception operation earlier this month, with one asylum seeker saying Navy personnel sprayed him in the eyes.
> A Somali asylum seeker has told the ABC that *there were angry protests *when people found out the boat was being turned around and they were being returned to Indonesia.
> He alleges that during the onboard argument he suffered burns when he came into contact with a hot engine after an Australian sailor sprayed him with a substance that caused his eyes to burn.
> *"There was two arguments happening at the time. The first argument was happening down in the engine room; * I was up and down to get a bag that has my stuff.
> 
> "While I was looking for a way out I stumble on the engine and my hand got burnt."
> 
> While not confirming the use of spray, Mr Morrison said in a statement that personal defensive equipment is standard issue in maritime operations.
> 
> *"Such equipment is also commonly issued in domestic law enforcement across Australia," he said. *



#####

In other words, the passengers on the people-smuggling boat went ballistic when they were told the boat was being turned around and sent back to Indonesia, ...the Australian sailors felt threatened and fought back, self defence/law enforcement.


----------



## bianco

First close-up look at a lifeboat the Abbott Government is using to stop asylum seeker boats | News.com.au



> *First close-up look at a lifeboat the Abbott Government is using to stop asylum seeker boats *
> 
> Story summary:
> 
> &#8226; First look at air-conditioned, powered 90-seat lifeboats used to send asylum-seekers home
> &#8226; 'Unsinkable' fully enclosed pods contain food, water and navigational equipment
> &#8226; * Arrival of first boat in Java has sent shockwavers though the people-smuggler and asylum networks  *
> 
> THIS is what awaits asylum-seekers trying to get to Australia on dodgy wooden smuggling boats - the gift of an air-conditioned, 90-seat lifeboat, and an armed escort back to Indonesia.



#####

Well only to the edge of Indonesian waters...Indonesian navy and aiforce are waiting to shoot at anyone stepping over their border line...pity they weren't stopping the people-smuggling boats leaving Indonesian waters instead.


----------



## Indofred

> Indonesia deploys warships/planes 'against' Australia



Gosh, it seems the Australian navy is the guilty party here.
At least they've realised it and done something about it.

BBC News - Australia disciplines captains for Indonesia incursions



> An Australian navy captain has been removed from his command for violating Indonesia's territorial waters.
> 
> Another commanding officer had been "administratively sanctioned" and five more would be given counselling, a defence department statement said.



I wonder if the idiot Australian government has grown balls, manned up and apologised yet.



> Australia has apologised, saying the incursions took place "inadvertently".



Well, half a job, but with excuses.

Now we have the truth, Indonesia did nothing but Australia has admitted breaking international law, having warships invade foreign seas.

The truth and the thread title are far removed from each other.


----------



## percysunshine

"The Australian government says its tough new policy is successfully deterring asylum boats, with no new arrivals since December. "

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Indofred

percysunshine said:


> "The Australian government says its tough new policy is successfully deterring asylum boats, with no new arrivals since December. "
> 
> Mission accomplished.



Care to comment on my post about Australian captains being removed from command?
The OP was all about how evil Indonesia was lining up against Australia.
Seems the truth was different.

Comments?


----------



## percysunshine

Indofred said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Australian government says its tough new policy is successfully deterring asylum boats, with no new arrivals since December. "
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to comment on my post about Australian captains being removed from command?
> The OP was all about how evil Indonesia was lining up against Australia.
> Seems the truth was different.
> 
> Comments?
Click to expand...


The Aussie policy has not changed. So they sacrificed a guy for public relations...big deal.

The point has always been the same. Indonesia, as a transit lounge for migrants, should be sending them back to their port of origin if they do not have permission to enter Australia. Looks like the policy is working according to accepted international travel norms.

The US could learn a few things from the Aussies.

.


----------



## Indofred

percysunshine said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Australian government says its tough new policy is successfully deterring asylum boats, with no new arrivals since December. "
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to comment on my post about Australian captains being removed from command?
> The OP was all about how evil Indonesia was lining up against Australia.
> Seems the truth was different.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Aussie policy has not changed. So they sacrificed a guy for public relations...big deal.
> 
> The point has always been the same. Indonesia, as a transit lounge for migrants, should be sending them back to their port of origin if they do not have permission to enter Australia. Looks like the policy is working according to accepted international travel norms.
> 
> The US could learn a few things from the Aussies.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Not the point of the thread.
It accuses Indonesia of aggressive acts but the thruth is, Australia was at fault.
Bleat on all you like but the fact remains, the thread title is a lie.


----------



## Politico

Agreed the title is a lie. The idea that Indonesia has a real navy is a joke.


----------



## bianco

Politico said:


> Agreed the title is a lie. The idea that Indonesia has a real navy is a joke.



Looks like a real navy and military to me...ranked 14th in the world...Australia ranked 26th.


Indonesia sends warships to patrol southern border | World news | theguardian.com

_Indonesia has 16 Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers ready to fly to the border if an Australian ship is detected in Indonesian waters. It is estimated the aircraft would take about an hour to make the trip.

Indonesia is also beefing up its defence forces, with one MP naming Australia as the country's greatest threat.

A restructure of Indonesias forces aims to deploy troops faster *and to acquire long-range weapons. *

The plan will integrate the regional resources of the army, the navy and the air force into multi-service groups that will be positioned in certain defence flashpoints integral to preserving the countrys territorial integrity and sovereignty, the Jakarta Post said._

#####

Another clear example of why Australia should be getting long range weapons, with nuke warheads.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed the title is a lie. The idea that Indonesia has a real navy is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a real navy and military to me...ranked 14th in the world...Australia ranked 26th.
> 
> 
> Indonesia sends warships to patrol southern border | World news | theguardian.com
> 
> _Indonesia has 16 Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers ready to fly to the border if an Australian ship is detected in Indonesian waters. It is estimated the aircraft would take about an hour to make the trip.
> 
> Indonesia is also beefing up its defence forces, with one MP naming Australia as the country's greatest threat.
> 
> A restructure of Indonesias forces aims to deploy troops faster *and to acquire long-range weapons. *
> 
> The plan will integrate the regional resources of the army, the navy and the air force into multi-service groups that will be positioned in certain defence flashpoints integral to preserving the countrys territorial integrity and sovereignty, the Jakarta Post said._
> 
> #####
> 
> Another clear example of why Australia should be getting long range weapons, with nuke warheads.
Click to expand...


So, you've finally admitted you lied in your Op but you now want to nuke the country who's seas you violated.
Yep, I can see you're a well balanced idiot - you have a chip on each shoulder and a lump of wood for a head.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed the title is a lie. The idea that Indonesia has a real navy is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a real navy and military to me...ranked 14th in the world...Australia ranked 26th.
> 
> 
> Indonesia sends warships to patrol southern border | World news | theguardian.com
> 
> _Indonesia has 16 Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers ready to fly to the border if an Australian ship is detected in Indonesian waters. It is estimated the aircraft would take about an hour to make the trip.
> 
> Indonesia is also beefing up its defence forces, with one MP naming Australia as the country's greatest threat.
> 
> A restructure of Indonesia&#8217;s forces aims to deploy troops faster *and to acquire long-range weapons. *
> 
> &#8220;The plan will integrate the regional resources of the army, the navy and the air force into multi-service groups that will be positioned in certain defence flashpoints integral to preserving the country&#8217;s territorial integrity and sovereignty,&#8221; the Jakarta Post said._
> 
> #####
> 
> Another clear example of why Australia should be getting long range weapons, with nuke warheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've finally admitted you lied in your Op but you now want to nuke the country who's seas you violated.
> Yep, I can see you're a well balanced idiot - you have a chip on each shoulder and a lump of wood for a head.
Click to expand...



Lied?

In no way.

To refresh your memory;

Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post

_Tension with OZ escalates *as RI deploys warships *


*A number of Indonesian Navy warships have been deployed* and four Air Force defense radars have been programmed to closely monitor the southern border, military officials told The Jakarta Post on Wednesday.

Navy chief spokesman Commodore Untung Suropati confirmed that a number of warships had moved toward the Australian border. *He said these included frigates, fast torpedo craft (KCT), fast missile craft (KCR) and corvettes *as well as maritime patrol aircraft. He declined to reveal the precise number and location of the assets.

&#8220;If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there.&#8221; Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. _





All Australia was doing was towing people-smuggling boats back to Indonesian waters...from whence they originated.


----------



## percysunshine

Indofred said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to comment on my post about Australian captains being removed from command?
> The OP was all about how evil Indonesia was lining up against Australia.
> Seems the truth was different.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aussie policy has not changed. So they sacrificed a guy for public relations...big deal.
> 
> The point has always been the same. Indonesia, as a transit lounge for migrants, should be sending them back to their port of origin if they do not have permission to enter Australia. Looks like the policy is working according to accepted international travel norms.
> 
> The US could learn a few things from the Aussies.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the point of the thread.
> It accuses Indonesia of aggressive acts but the thruth is, Australia was at fault.
> Bleat on all you like but the fact remains, the thread title is a lie.
Click to expand...


The aggressive act was not returning the transit passengers to their port of origin. Instead, Indonesia tried to transfer the problem to Australia.

They failed.

.


----------



## bianco

The thread title is the truth...and against is qualified 'against'.

After Australia told Indonesia [Australia should've just said nothing] that it had accidentally entered Indonesian waters while towing back people-smuggling boats, and apologised...Indonesia then spat the dummy [pacifier], and launched warships and readied war planes....and issued war threats.

The launched Indonesian ships of war were shown on my tv on the 6 o'clock news.
...along with the types of Indonesian warplanes being readied to back up the threats being issued from Jakarta.

So called "good friend, great future together", "Pacific partners" Indonesia  

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUSXyXJ-D7U [/ame]


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Lied?
> 
> In no way.
> 
> To refresh your memory;
> 
> Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post
> 
> _Tension with OZ escalates *as RI deploys warships *
> 
> 
> *A number of Indonesian Navy warships have been deployed* and four Air Force defense radars have been programmed *to closely monitor the southern border*, military officials told The Jakarta Post on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. _
> .



It doesn't need refreshing. 
The article clearly states, Indonesia will respond to AUSTRALIA'S aggression and AUSTRALIA'S border violations.

You lied.


----------



## bianco

No lies...Indonesia clearly said that if it detected another Australian navy ship accidentally entering its waters towing a people-smuggling boat [which Indonesia said it didn't want back and basically had no intention of stopping or taking back]...it would use its deployed warships, and warplanes against Australia.

Notice that when told of Australia's navigation error while towing back the boats, and all that entails-hard to concentrate with rioting asylum-seekers in tow , and there are no fences in the ocean...
...instead of just saying to Australia; "Thank you for letting us know. Obviously this is an unintentional mistake by your navy, but we would like it not to happen again, and your ships' captains to be better trained"................Indonesia virtually went on a war footing. 

Should be interesting if it does acidentally happen again, and Indonesia starts firing at Australian ships.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> No lies...Indonesia clearly said that if it detected another Australian navy ship accidentally entering its waters towing a people-smuggling boat [which Indonesia said it didn't want back and basically had no intention of stopping or taking back]...it would use its deployed warships, and warplanes against Australia.



Against Australia or against an invading naval force?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> No lies...Indonesia clearly said that if it detected another Australian navy ship accidentally entering its waters towing a people-smuggling boat [which Indonesia said it didn't want back and basically had no intention of stopping or taking back]...it would use its deployed warships, and warplanes against Australia..





bianco said:


> Warships heading to one's waters are not to be trifled with.
> Should be interesting...Iranian Navy v US Navy.
> Trouble is...in any attack by Iran [with nukes?]...US sailors would likely die.



So, if someone sends a warship into foreign waters, it's unacceptable and not to be trifled with but, if Australia does it, it's just an accident.

Yes, you're so credible.


----------



## ThirdTerm

A Royal Australian Navy ship captain will be stripped of his command and another will receive a formal warning for his conduct over incursions into Indonesian waters during border protection operations. The Chief of Navy, Vice-Admiral Ray Griggs, said in a statement on Thursday that he believed the incursions in December and January were inadvertent, but that they were not up to the standard of a navy commander. Five other ship captains will be counselled. Seven navy ships were involved in the six breaches of Indonesia's maritime boundary, which infuriated Jakarta and caused the Abbott government acute political embarrassment. "There were, in the Chief of Navy's view, lapses in professional conduct that required action to be taken," the statement reads. It is understood at least some of the incursions happened while asylum-seeker boats were being turned back to Indonesia. A review of the incidents by Defence and Customs found that *the breaches were inadvertent and arose because the ships' crews did not know where the maritime boundaries lay. Indonesia, as an archipelago country, has boundaries that are calculated according to base lines, meaning the actual boundary can be much further out than the standard 12 nautical miles*.

Royal Australian Navy captain stood aside over Indonesia breaches


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> No lies...Indonesia clearly said that if it detected another Australian navy ship accidentally entering its waters towing a people-smuggling boat [which Indonesia said it didn't want back and basically had no intention of stopping or taking back]...it would use its deployed warships, and warplanes against Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Against Australia or against an invading naval force?
Click to expand...


They made it quite clear, their ships and planes would be attacking Australia if any more of her warships were discovered in their waters.


----------



## bianco

ThirdTerm said:


> A Royal Australian Navy ship captain will be stripped of his command and another will receive a formal warning for his conduct over incursions into Indonesian waters during border protection operations. The Chief of Navy, Vice-Admiral Ray Griggs, said in a statement on Thursday that he believed the incursions in December and January were inadvertent, but that they were not up to the standard of a navy commander. Five other ship captains will be counselled. Seven navy ships were involved in the six breaches of Indonesia's maritime boundary, which infuriated Jakarta and caused the Abbott government acute political embarrassment. "There were, in the Chief of Navy's view, lapses in professional conduct that required action to be taken," the statement reads. It is understood at least some of the incursions happened while asylum-seeker boats were being turned back to Indonesia. A review of the incidents by Defence and Customs found that *the breaches were inadvertent and arose because the ships' crews did not know where the maritime boundaries lay. Indonesia, as an archipelago country, has boundaries that are calculated according to base lines, meaning the actual boundary can be much further out than the standard 12 nautical miles*.
> 
> Royal Australian Navy captain stood aside over Indonesia breaches



Thanks for that info.
Now that I believe...the ships' crews did not know where the boundaries lay.
Achipelago country, base line boundaries?...never heard of that before...crews probably hadn't either.

Of course if people-smuggling boats hadn't been leaving Indonesia every "5 minutes" for the last 6 years since the Left/Far Left Australian govts of Rudd/Gillard/Rudd got into power, maybe none if this would've happened.

The Conservative Howard govt had stopped the people-smuggling boats from arriving.
The Left/Far Left got into power and immediately changed the system and opened the floodgates once again, costing taxpayers billions...$12million for every boat that arrived...plus all the free houses, $10,000 start-up packs of tvs and whitegoods etc, and welfare cash for life it gave the illegals/asylum-seekers.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> No lies...Indonesia clearly said that if it detected another Australian navy ship accidentally entering its waters towing a people-smuggling boat [which Indonesia said it didn't want back and basically had no intention of stopping or taking back]...it would use its deployed warships, and warplanes against Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Against Australia or against an invading naval force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They made it quite clear, their ships and planes would be attacking Australia if any more of her warships were discovered in their waters.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against Australia or against an invading naval force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made it quite clear, their ships and planes would be attacking Australia if any more of her warships were discovered in their waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post

_We are watching four radars in Timika, Merauke [in Papua], Saumlaki [Maluku] and Buraen [East Nusa Tenggara], which all face Australia, Air Force chief spokesman Air Commodore Hadi Tjahjanto said.

*If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. *_

#####

No Harvard degree needed for this one either.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> They made it quite clear, their ships and planes would be attacking Australia if any more of her warships were discovered in their waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post
> 
> _We are watching four radars in Timika, Merauke [in Papua], Saumlaki [Maluku] and Buraen [East Nusa Tenggara], which all face Australia, Air Force chief spokesman Air Commodore Hadi Tjahjanto said.
> 
> *If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. *_
> 
> #####
> 
> No Harvard degree needed for this one either.
Click to expand...


One quote, deliberately misunderstood, out of everything you've posted.
In all the other news stories, it mentions the Australian/Indonesian sea border.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post
> 
> _We are watching four radars in Timika, Merauke [in Papua], Saumlaki [Maluku] and Buraen [East Nusa Tenggara], which all face Australia, Air Force chief spokesman Air Commodore Hadi Tjahjanto said.
> 
> *If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. *_
> 
> #####
> 
> No Harvard degree needed for this one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One quote, deliberately misunderstood, out of everything you've posted.
> In all the other news stories, it mentions the Australian/Indonesian sea border.
Click to expand...


What other border did you have in mind?
The sea border is the only border Australia has with Indonesia, luckily.

That's the one Indonesia meant..."step over our sea border again and we're gonna shoot you and send our planes to bomb you like Japan did, you were defenceless then and you're defenceless now" is exactly what they meant.

Gee, I failed high school but even I can understand this; *If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. *

...and when they show me on the 6 o'clock news Indonesian warships steaming to the border, and tell me what they're gonna be doing if we step over their border again...I understand that clearly also.
No college degree needed.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> That's the one Indonesia meant..."step over our sea border again and we're gonna shoot you and send our planes to bomb you like Japan did, you were defenceless then and you're defenceless now" is exactly what they meant.
> 
> Gee, I failed high school but even I can understand this; *If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there. *
> 
> ...and when they show me on the 6 o'clock news Indonesian warships steaming to the border, and tell me what they're gonna be doing if we step over their border again...I understand that clearly also.
> No college degree needed.



Take a look at the range of the aircraft, see the operating radius that allows and tell me what damage they could do to what is within that radius, on the Australian mainland.

Guess what, fuck all.
This is clear, unless you're a fucking idiot, the dude was telling Australian warships to fuck off out of Indonesian waters. making it clear they were very unwelcome and breaking international law.
Every country in the world patrols its borders to keep unwanted people out.
Australia does it and you applaud; Indonesia does it and you bitch on, because Australia is at fault and you dislike that fact.


----------



## bianco

Nah, I don't like Indonesia's threats to start a war and attack Australia over a few navy ships that accidentally entered Indonesian waters while towing back to Indonesian waters people-smuggling boats that Indonesia should never have allowed to leave its ports and waters in the first place.
Where was the Indonesian navy, and all the patrol boats Australia gave it?
Indonesia would never have known the ships accidentally entered its waters, if Australia hadn't advised it, as a friend.


----------



## Indofred

I don't like it either.
As luck has it, it's just a lie you made up.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> I don't like it either.
> As luck has it, it's just a lie you made up.



No lie, and the steaming Indonesian warships and threatening words were there for all to observe.

_____________________________________________________
**********************************************

Indonesia is still bellyaching about the fact that the paying a lot of money passengers on the people-smuggling boats that are leaving its ports and waters ...are coming back in lifeboats [luxurious, aircon, lifeboats]...courtesy of the Australian navy.

Indonesia to raise Australian asylum seeker policy with United States - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

14.2.14

_*Indonesia to raise Australian asylum seeker policy with United States *

Indonesia says it will raise the Abbott Government's asylum seeker policy with the United States during official talks next week. 

Jakarta has stepped up its protest to the Coalition's boat turn-back policy, calling in the Australian ambassador in Jakarta for a meeting with a senior official. 

Indonesia's foreign affairs minister Marty Natalegawa says a strong protest message was given to Australian ambassador Greg Moriarty over the use of lifeboats to send asylum seekers back. _


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it either.
> As luck has it, it's just a lie you made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lie, and the steaming Indonesian warships and threatening words were there for all to observe.
Click to expand...


Indonesian warships, in Indonesian waters, watching out for foreign warships in Indonesian waters.
Every navy in the world patrols their borders and, unlike the silly version you give, warns foreign invaders away.
Look at your posts regarding the Iranian ship, heading to America.

You spout one position regarding a ship with Muslims on board, but change totally when your lot do worse.
As for accident, can't the Australian navy afford GPS?
As you would be aware, if you weren't trying to hide details, ships have serious navigation equipment.
That means your captains knew exactly where they were, thus the invasions were deliberate.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it either.
> As luck has it, it's just a lie you made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lie, and the steaming Indonesian warships and threatening words were there for all to observe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesian warships, in Indonesian waters, watching out for foreign warships in Indonesian waters.
> Every navy in the world patrols their borders and, unlike the silly version you give, warns foreign invaders away.
> Look at your posts regarding the Iranian ship, heading to America.
> 
> You spout one position regarding a ship with Muslims on board, but change totally when your lot do worse.
> As for accident, can't the Australian navy afford GPS?
> As you would be aware, if you weren't trying to hide details, ships have serious navigation equipment.
> That means your captains knew exactly where they were, thus the invasions were deliberate.
Click to expand...


Nah;

_A review of the incidents by Defence and Customs found that the breaches were inadvertent and arose because the ships' crews did not know where the maritime boundaries lay. 
Indonesia, as an archipelago country, has boundaries that are calculated according to base lines, meaning the actual boundary can be much further out than the standard 12 nautical miles. _

These special boundaries should be drawn on the maps...and Indonesia should be installing marker buoys.


----------



## Indofred

Australian captains don't use google

ATNS - Agreements, Treaties and Negotiated Settlements project


----------



## bianco

All very nice, but;

That's not where most of the people-smugglers leaving Indonesia are operating from...it's West Java to Christmas Island, ...and it's West Java to where Australia is returning the illegals in the lifeboats.

Australia bought Christmas Island from Singapore.

Distance Between Christmas Island and West Java


All captains in the Australian Navy should've known that special borders existed for archipelago Indonesia and where they were. Maybe they weren't all told as part of their training, who knows.
They know now.
Indonesia's sending warships and making threats though have no doubt been well noted in the halls of power.

Indonesia seems very angry that the people-smugging boats are being stopped by Australia and the passengers returned to Indonesia.
Wonder why that is.
Could it be that all the money connected with the people-smuggling trade to Australia by boat has dried up?


----------



## Indofred

Australian hijacks a plane =Indonesians are wrong to close the airport and arrest the daft bastard.
Oh, he was just drunk, so the attempted hijack doesn't matter.
Any excuse will do and I'm sure the idiot posters will be demanding his release from his well deserved prison cell.

BBC News - Arrest after Bali plane hijack alert in Indonesia

Matt Christopher, clearly a Muslim name so Bianco can hate him, was a serious dick, about to get a serious bill to pay and. hopefully, a far longer holiday than he'd planned.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Australian hijacks a plane =Indonesians are wrong to close the airport and arrest the daft bastard.
> Oh, he was just drunk, so the attempted hijack doesn't matter.
> Any excuse will do and I'm sure the idiot posters will be demanding his release from his well deserved prison cell.
> 
> BBC News - Arrest after Bali plane hijack alert in Indonesia
> 
> Matt Christopher, clearly a Muslim name so Bianco can hate him, was a serious dick, about to get a serious bill to pay and. hopefully, a far longer holiday than he'd planned.



Just a unarmed and allegedly drunk Aussie tourist who allegedly tried to enter the cockpit for some reason...maybe to have a turn at flying the plane?
*Ahem, if he was drunk, who served him all the acohol, or allowed him on the plane? *
He was also reportedly on some type of medication.

Hijacking?
LOL

*There's a simple solution...ban all acohol on flights. *


He's an Australian citizen, was on an Australian plane, and as such must be handed over to Australia immediately.

Not his fault there was "miscommunication".


----------



## bianco

Virgin Australia passenger that sparked flight drama on way to Bali denies he was drunk | News.com.au

_*Virgin Australia passenger that sparked flight drama on way to Bali denies he was drunk *_

#####

His first mistake was ever setting foot in Asia in the first place.
Now look what's happened...and where he is now.


----------



## percysunshine

Indofred said:


> Australian captains don't use google
> 
> ATNS - Agreements, Treaties and Negotiated Settlements project



Um, you know that 'A',  'B', and 'C' are oil fields...right?

Is this about immigration, or oil?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> *Ahem, if he was drunk, who served him all the acohol, or allowed him on the plane? *



Other Australians



bianco said:


> He was also reportedly on some type of medication.



I knew you'd manage a pathetic excuse.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> *There's a simple solution...ban all acohol on flights. *.



Excellent. A fine Muslim ideal, proposed by Bianco.


----------



## Meathead

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There's a simple solution...ban all acohol on flights. *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. A fine Muslim ideal, proposed by Bianco.
Click to expand...

Better to ban all Muslims on flights. Much safer.


----------



## bianco

Meathead said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There's a simple solution...ban all acohol on flights. *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. A fine Muslim ideal, proposed by Bianco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to ban all Muslims on flights. Much safer.
Click to expand...


Sounds good at first, but how would SBW get to the footy matches in time?

Sonny Bill Williams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Indofred

Meathead said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There's a simple solution...ban all acohol on flights. *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. A fine Muslim ideal, proposed by Bianco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to ban all Muslims on flights. Much safer.
Click to expand...


Sorry, was this drunken Australian a Muslim?
No, he was just another pissed up twat.

Ban Australians from aircraft.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. A fine Muslim ideal, proposed by Bianco.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to ban all Muslims on flights. Much safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, was this drunken Australian a Muslim?
> No, he was just another pissed up twat.
> 
> Ban Australians from aircraft.
Click to expand...


Ban Australians from flying overseas on any aircraft that's not QANTAS.

"Slow-learners are still going to Bali" - Man who rang the radio said after the Bali bombings no2.

Are they still serving prisoners who can't afford to buy their own food ...rancid rice and two prawn heads?

Schapelle Corby - victim of Indonesian legal system


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. A fine Muslim ideal, proposed by Bianco.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to ban all Muslims on flights. Much safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, was this drunken Australian a Muslim?
> No, he was just another pissed up twat.
> 
> Ban Australians from aircraft.
Click to expand...



Not all Muslims are terrorists.
But most terrorists in the world today are Muslims.

So it's perfectly understandable that many people could be of the opinion that "Muslims" are a serious security threat...in the air and on the ground.

9/11 as one example.
The Bali bombings 1 and 2, London bombings, Boston bombings etc as other examples.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Not all Muslims are terrorists.



Actually, very few are.



bianco said:


> But most terrorists in the world today are Muslims.



So the right wing inform me.
Prove it.


----------



## Meathead

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> But most terrorists in the world today are Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the right wing inform me.
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

It's like proving shit stinks. It's a given.


----------



## idb

Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90% of All Terrorist Attacks in America | Global Research


> Terrorism Is a Real Threat  But the Threat to the U.S. from Muslim Terrorists Has Been Exaggerated
> 
> An FBI report shows that only a small percentage of terrorist attacks carried out on U.S. soil between 1980 and 2005 were perpetrated by Muslims.


----------



## Meathead

idb said:


> Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90% of All Terrorist Attacks in America | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism Is a Real Threat &#8230; But the Threat to the U.S. from Muslim Terrorists Has Been Exaggerated
> 
> An FBI report shows that only a small percentage of terrorist attacks carried out on U.S. soil between 1980 and 2005 were perpetrated by Muslims.
Click to expand...

Yes, clearly the Jewish Defense League, Puerto Rican liberation groups, Animal Liberation Front and Earth Liberation Front are killing innocents left and right.

FFS, what's the point of trying to manipulate stats like that? How far,exactly, do you think people have dumbed down? I expect it's not as much as you think.


----------



## Indofred

Meathead said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> But most terrorists in the world today are Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the right wing inform me.
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like proving shit stinks. It's a given.
Click to expand...


Or, if you prefer the truth, it's a lie.
The extremist right make claims they can't back up because their claims are all lies.


----------



## Indofred

George W. Bush said:
			
		

> *Our enemy is a radical network of terrorists and every government that supports them*.



[quote-George W. Bush, 9/20/01]*We will make no distinction between the terrorists who committed these acts and those who harbor them*[/quote]

Luis Clemente Faustino Posada Carriles, CIA trained mass murdering terrorist, living in the United states and free from extradition or prosecution.

CIA says Irish Americans were terror agents in new Wilkileaks document - IrishCentral.com



> The CIA uses Irish Americans as examples of "exporter of terrorism.&#8221; because of support for the IRA in a new classified document released by Wikileaks.



Here's an old one, but still true.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ2VpfUqRoo&feature=player_embedded]Ted Gunderson Former FBI Chief - Most Terror Attacks Are Committed By Our CIA And FBI - YouTube[/ame]

U.S. Funded Iran Terrorist Group, Says Shocking Report - PolicyMic



> According to a New Yorker article by Seymour Hersh published Friday, during the George W. Bush administration the United States funded, armed, and trained in Nevada members of Mujahideen-e-Khalq &#8212; an Iranian dissident group seeking the overthrow of Iran&#8217;s government and who, along with Israel, are reported to have been behind the assassinations of several Iranian nuclear scientists. MEK has been designated by the U.S. Department of State as a terrorist organization since 1997.



Sorry George, what was that about terrorist nations?


----------



## idb

Meathead said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90% of All Terrorist Attacks in America | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism Is a Real Threat  But the Threat to the U.S. from Muslim Terrorists Has Been Exaggerated
> 
> An FBI report shows that only a small percentage of terrorist attacks carried out on U.S. soil between 1980 and 2005 were perpetrated by Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, clearly the Jewish Defense League, Puerto Rican liberation groups, Animal Liberation Front and Earth Liberation Front are killing innocents left and right.
> 
> FFS, what's the point of trying to manipulate stats like that? How far,exactly, do you think people have dumbed down? I expect it's not as much as you think.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that the FBI lie?!


----------



## Meathead

idb said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90% of All Terrorist Attacks in America | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, clearly the Jewish Defense League, Puerto Rican liberation groups, Animal Liberation Front and Earth Liberation Front are killing innocents left and right.
> 
> FFS, what's the point of trying to manipulate stats like that? How far,exactly, do you think people have dumbed down? I expect it's not as much as you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the FBI lie?!
Click to expand...

Seriously, how stupid do you think people are?


----------



## idb

Meathead said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, clearly the Jewish Defense League, Puerto Rican liberation groups, Animal Liberation Front and Earth Liberation Front are killing innocents left and right.
> 
> FFS, what's the point of trying to manipulate stats like that? How far,exactly, do you think people have dumbed down? I expect it's not as much as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the FBI lie?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, how stupid do you think people are?
Click to expand...


Please feel free to post your refuting stats.
The only facts you've posted so far are your own received wisdom.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Muslims are terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, very few are.
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> But most terrorists in the world today are Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the right wing inform me.
> Prove it.
Click to expand...



Mumbai terror attacks: the making of a monster - Telegraph

_Then, in December 2007, a chance encounter with a bearded Muslim preacher late one night at a market stall was to set Kasab and Muzaffar on to the path of jihad. _


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Muslims are terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, very few are.
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> But most terrorists in the world today are Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the right wing inform me.
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mumbai terror attacks: the making of a monster - Telegraph
> 
> _Then, in December 2007, a chance encounter with a bearded Muslim preacher late one night at a market stall was to set Kasab and Muzaffar on to the path of jihad. _
Click to expand...


I wonder where Martin Bryant got his motivation from?


----------



## Meathead

idb said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the FBI lie?!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, how stupid do you think people are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please feel free to post your refuting stats.
> The only facts you've posted so far are your own received wisdom.
Click to expand...

Feel free to find a dingbat to engage you on this. People are really not that stupid.


----------



## idb

Meathead said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, how stupid do you think people are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to post your refuting stats.
> The only facts you've posted so far are your own received wisdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to find a dingbat to engage you on this. People are really not that stupid.
Click to expand...


Drew a blank eh?
No problem.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahem, if he was drunk, who served him all the acohol, or allowed him on the plane? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Australians
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was also reportedly on some type of medication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you'd manage a pathetic excuse.
Click to expand...



He's not going to be charged.
Sanity has prevailed.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Muslims are terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, very few are.
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> But most terrorists in the world today are Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the right wing inform me.
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mumbai terror attacks: the making of a monster - Telegraph
> 
> _Then, in December 2007, a chance encounter with a bearded Muslim preacher late one night at a market stall was to set Kasab and Muzaffar on to the path of jihad. _
Click to expand...


Wow - one attack.
That proves your claim - not


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, very few are.
> 
> 
> 
> So the right wing inform me.
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumbai terror attacks: the making of a monster - Telegraph
> 
> _Then, in December 2007, a chance encounter with a bearded Muslim preacher late one night at a market stall was to set Kasab and Muzaffar on to the path of jihad. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow - one attack.
> That proves your claim - not
Click to expand...


There's a whole long list. 

7 July 2005 London bombings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_*The 7 July 2005 London bombings *(often referred to as 7/7) were a series of coordinated suicide attacks in central London, which targeted civilians using the public transport system during the morning rush hour.

On the morning of Thursday, 7 July 2005, four Islamist men detonated four bombs&#8212;three in quick succession aboard London Underground trains across the city and, later, a fourth on a double-decker bus in Tavistock Square. 
As well as the four bombers, 52 civilians were killed and over 700 more were injured in the attacks, the United Kingdom's worst terrorist incident since the *1988 Lockerbie bombing* as well as the country's first ever suicide attack. _

#####

4 Muslim bombers, plus many others doing the planning.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahem, if he was drunk, who served him all the acohol, or allowed him on the plane? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Australians
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was also reportedly on some type of medication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you'd manage a pathetic excuse.
Click to expand...


You'll no doubt be pleased to learn that's he's been charged by the AFP.
He's been issued with a court attendance notice...and is not in prison [yet].


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahem, if he was drunk, who served him all the acohol, or allowed him on the plane? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Australians
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was also reportedly on some type of medication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you'd manage a pathetic excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll no doubt be pleased to learn that's he's been charged by the AFP.
> He's been issued with a court attendance notice...and is not in prison [yet].
Click to expand...


I am, but I knew before I read your post. As a Muslim, I'm clearly far more intelligent than you.
Anyway, back to the Australian drunk.
Free and fair Indonesia realised he was just one more Australian idiot so they let him go without charge - probably assuming the massive hangover and international humiliation he'd brought upon himself was punishment enough.
Australia, being far less tolerant, charged him.
He'll probably get a large fine and be forced to pay costs incurred because of his stupidity.
That'll work out at a lot of cash when you consider the disruption he caused.
A stretch in prison would be a good idea, along with confiscation of all assets.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> He's not going to be charged.
> Sanity has prevailed.



By that logic, Australia is insane.
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other Australians
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you'd manage a pathetic excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll no doubt be pleased to learn that's he's been charged by the AFP.
> He's been issued with a court attendance notice...and is not in prison [yet].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am, but I knew before I read your post. *As a Muslim, I'm clearly far more intelligent than you. *
> Anyway, back to the Australian drunk.
> Free and fair Indonesia realised he was just one more Australian idiot so they let him go without charge - probably assuming the massive hangover and international humiliation he'd brought upon himself was punishment enough.
> Australia, being far less tolerant, charged him.
> He'll probably get a large fine and be forced to pay costs incurred because of his stupidity.
> That'll work out at a lot of cash when you consider the disruption he caused.
> A stretch in prison would be a good idea, along with confiscation of all assets.
Click to expand...


Being Muslim has nothing to do with it.
There are Muslims who are intelligent, and there are Muslims who are not so intelligent.
...as there are Christians, Buddhists etc the same.

I have no university degrees, and no formal quailifications in anything...but I'm intelligent enough, as a White male Christian, not to set foot in any Muslim country, Including Indonesia. 

Muslims won't be getting the chance to flog etc me.....or blow me up.

Australia protests after expatriate flogged in Saudi Arabia

_*Australia protests after expatriate flogged in Saudi Arabia *


SYDNEY March 5 - Australian Prime Minister John Howard lashed out Wednesday at Saudi Arabia's ``appallingly inhumane'' treatment of a middle-aged Melbourne man jailed and flogged for a crime he did not commit.

Foreign affairs officials have already protested to Saudi Arabia about its treatment of hospital technician Robert Thomas, 55, who was arrested last June and jailed for a theft allegedly committed by his Filipina wife, Lorna.

She denied a charge of stealing hospital equipment, but was convicted and, under Saudi Arabia's strict system of Islamic justice, Thomas was held to have been guilty by association.

His family in Melbourne has been told that under Saudi culture, it is considered ``inconceivable'' that a woman could commit a crime without her husband's knowledge. _

#####

More Muslim intelligence, obviously.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other Australians
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you'd manage a pathetic excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll no doubt be pleased to learn that's he's been charged by the AFP.
> He's been issued with a court attendance notice...and is not in prison [yet].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am, but I knew before I read your post. *As a Muslim, I'm clearly far more intelligent than you. *
Click to expand...


You're nowhere near as intelligent as I am if you think that Indonesia's execution-shredding of Aussie boys Andrew Chan [now a Christian, mentored by The Salvation Army] and Myuran Sukumaran won't direct white-hot hatred against it from Australia.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> I have no university degrees, and no formal quailifications in anything...but I'm intelligent enough, as a White male Christian, not to set foot in any Muslim country, Including Indonesia. .



When a stupid person reads and relates a story, it doesn't matter if it was written by a genius.
The weak minded will only be able to retell at their own level of ability.

The same goes for newspaper accounts; most being aimed at less intelligent people with a reading age of about 9 years old.
In other words - they're aimed at idiots without a clue.

Only an idiot would believe the crap they come up with without checking first.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_PG3xIUrv0]swimming pool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> You're nowhere near as intelligent as I am if you think that Indonesia's execution-shredding of Aussie boys Andrew Chan [now a Christian, mentored by The Salvation Army] and Myuran Sukumaran won't direct white-hot hatred against it from Australia.



Of course it won't.
Who the hell really cares about a bunch of drug dealers?
If they hadn't been arrested, they'd have been killing Australians for their profits.

Basically, taking out the trash is a good idea.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nowhere near as intelligent as I am if you think that Indonesia's execution-shredding of Aussie boys Andrew Chan [now a Christian, mentored by The Salvation Army] and Myuran Sukumaran won't direct white-hot hatred against it from Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it won't.
> Who the hell really cares about a bunch of drug dealers?
> If they hadn't been arrested, they'd have been killing Australians for their profits.
> 
> Basically, taking out the trash is a good idea.
Click to expand...


A good idea to you, and Indonesia.
The drug smugglers must be punished, but by killing them Indonesia will finally show itself for what many believe it to be.
...and that it has absolutely no regard for what Australia is requesting.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nowhere near as intelligent as I am if you think that Indonesia's execution-shredding of Aussie boys Andrew Chan [now a Christian, mentored by The Salvation Army] and Myuran Sukumaran won't direct white-hot hatred against it from Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it won't.
> Who the hell really cares about a bunch of drug dealers?
> If they hadn't been arrested, they'd have been killing Australians for their profits.
> 
> Basically, taking out the trash is a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good idea to you, and Indonesia.
> The drug smugglers must be punished, but by killing them Indonesia will finally show itself for what many believe it to be.
> ...and that it has absolutely no regard for what Australia is requesting.
Click to expand...


If I went to Australia and broke Australian law, I'd expect to be punished according to that law.
Why do Australians expect to get punished with Australian law if the commit crime in other countries?
They kill people - fuck them.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it won't.
> Who the hell really cares about a bunch of drug dealers?
> If they hadn't been arrested, they'd have been killing Australians for their profits.
> 
> Basically, taking out the trash is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good idea to you, and Indonesia.
> The drug smugglers must be punished, but by killing them Indonesia will finally show itself for what many believe it to be.
> ...and that it has absolutely no regard for what Australia is requesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I went to Australia and broke Australian law, I'd expect to be punished according to that law.
> *Why do Australians expect to get punished with Australian law if the commit crime in other countries? *
> They kill people - fuck them.
Click to expand...


Like all criminals, they [especially young ones] think they're not going to get caught...so they never really give the consequences much thought.
With the Schapelle Corby case, the Bali9 case and others...most Australians now realise that their govt is not all-powerful and can do little if they find themselves involved in foreign legal systems.

Trouble is...many of Australia's so called friends have barbaric punishments, outrageous sentences, corrupt and biased legal systems etc and treat Australia and its citizens with contempt.
Personally I wouldn't give them one cent in aid, and I'd cross them off my Christmas card list, permanently.


Luckily for them, and their families, the African man and American man arrested in Australia today for major drug importation were not arrested in Indonesia, Malaysia, China or other countries in Asia etc.
At least they won't be execution-shredded/hanged, their families will be able to visit them, and maybe see them arrive home one day.

https://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/...di5hdSUyRm1lZGlhJTJGMzc0MDcuaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==


----------



## bianco

Labor demands explanation over Tony Abbott's cancelled Bali trip to meet Indonesian president - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

_Labor is demanding Prime Minister Tony Abbott tell Australians why he has abruptly cancelled a trip to Indonesia, amid reports an asylum seeker operation is underway.

Mr Abbott is hoping to arrange a visit to Indonesia to meet president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono soon, after declining an invitation to attend the Open Government Partnership conference in Bali early next week.

The invitation was seen as an attempt to try and mend relations between the two countries, which have been strained ever since it was revealed Australian spies tapped the president's phone in 2009, *when Labor was in power. *

Although Mr Abbott gives no official explanation for cancelling the visit, *government sources have told the ABC it is due to a current "on-water operation" taking place on the high seas which could cause "embarrassment" to the Indonesian president. *

The West Australian newspaper is reporting an asylum seeker boat has been spotted between Java and Ashmore Reef.

It is the Coalition's policy to turn back asylum seekers where it is safe to do so, something Indonesia dislikes. _

#####

In these circumstances, why would Prime Minister Abbott want to go anywhere near Indonesia.
If I were he, no way I'd desire to be in Indonesia when they discovered that another people-smuggling boat had been towed back to Indonesian waters.
Best to just avoid all the drama and stay home.

Anyway, there are new Presidential elections in July 2014 and Yudhoyono will no longer be President.
Yudhoyono should've commuted the death sentences of Aussie boys Chan and Sukumaran by now, to just a prison sentence. he hasn't.
The reported favourite to be the next President is said to be a "hardliner", so Andrew [now a Christian] and Myuran seem soon to be execution-shredded...with no chance of avoiding the hood/target apron/bullets premeditated, cold-blooded killing by Muslim Indonesia.

Anyway, it's time Australia stopped doing all the running up to Indonesia, and the Indonesian President and senior politicians visited Australia.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Like all criminals, they [especially young ones] think they're not going to get caught...so they never really give the consequences much thought.



...... or give a shit about the number of people they kill for profit.


Fuck them.


----------



## percysunshine

Muslims are more intelligent than non-muslims?

That is totally weird. It deserves a special category in USMBs hall of famously stupid posts.

Congratulations!

.


----------



## Indofred

percysunshine said:


> Muslims are more intelligent than non-muslims?
> 
> That is totally weird. It deserves a special category in USMBs hall of famously stupid posts.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> .



Just winding that silly Australian drunkard up.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are more intelligent than non-muslims?
> 
> That is totally weird. It deserves a special category in USMBs hall of famously stupid posts.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just winding that silly Australian drunkard up.
Click to expand...


He doesn't drink.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> He doesn't drink.



Doesn't she?

I thought you were a woman because you always moan on like a bitch on the rag.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't she?
> 
> I thought you were a woman because you always moan on like a bitch on the rag.
Click to expand...


Been called an "old woman" more than once. 

And a "little old man".
"You drive like a little old man".
My reply; "I *am* a little old man" [well 6' in my new Nike running shoes]
No way I'm changing my driving style.


----------



## Indofred

In my experience, bad male drivers are either stupid or gay.
You could be either or, more likely, both.

People who hate a group they don't even know tend to be venting their self hate.
In this case, because you're gay and don't feel you can come out, you push your hate towards an external target.

My advice - just come out and live the life you were born to live.
There's nothing wrong with being gay; just come out of the closet and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't she?
> 
> I thought you were a woman because you always moan on like a bitch on the rag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been called an "old woman" more than once.
> 
> And a "little old man".
> "You drive like a little old man".
> My reply; "I *am* a little old man" [well 6' in my new Nike running shoes]
> No way I'm changing my driving style.
Click to expand...


I think the forum software should have an icon giving an option to identify our genders.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't she?
> 
> I thought you were a woman because you always moan on like a bitch on the rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been called an "old woman" more than once.
> 
> And a "little old man".
> "You drive like a little old man".
> My reply; "I *am* a little old man" [well 6' in my new Nike running shoes]
> No way I'm changing my driving style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the forum software should have an icon giving an option to identify our genders.
Click to expand...


I would agree but I can generally spot a bitch on the rag without it....regardless of their genger.


----------



## bianco

I've identified myself as male in these forums several times.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> I've identified myself as male in these forums several times.



As I said, regardless of gender.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've identified myself as male in these forums several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, regardless of gender.
Click to expand...


Just setting the record straight. No deceit, and I don't play games.


----------



## bianco

https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/2328928...ants-to-mend-diplomatic-rift-with-australia/ 

_*Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono wants to mend diplomatic rift with Australia *


Indonesia's president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has expressed a desire to mend a diplomatic rift with Australia within the next few months.

In a phone conversation with Prime Minister Tony Abbott, Mr Yudhoyono affirmed that he hoped a code of conduct between the two countries could be finalised by August at the latest.

The document is the key to normalising relations between the two countries in the wake of spying revelations, asylum boat turn-backs and the withdrawal of Indonesia's ambassador.

According to the presidential press release, both leaders hope the agreement can be resolved immediately so that the bilateral relationship can enter a new phase.

Progress may be helped with a possible visit by Mr Abbott to Jakarta next month, an idea that Mr Yudhoyono says he welcomes and officials are now working on.

Mr Abbott had been due to visit Bali this week, but the ABC understands the trip was sunk by another boat turn-back.

Earlier this week the Indonesian navy released information based on its questioning of the crew of a boat who say they were turned back by Australian ships and also had three extra people placed on board._

#####

Nothing wrong with adding a few extra former people-smuggling boat passengers to that boat...saves Australia money.

Code of conduct?
Lovely.
If I were "The Monk" I wouldn't be signing any code of conduct until Indonesia removed Aussie boys Andrew Chan [now a Christian, being mentored by The Salvation Army] and Myuran Sukumaran from death row and inserted a clause in the said Code of Conduct that Indonesia would never sentence an Australian to death again.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Code of conduct?
> Lovely.
> If I were "The Monk" I wouldn't be signing any code of conduct until Indonesia removed Aussie boys Andrew Chan [now a Christian, being mentored by The Salvation Army] and Myuran Sukumaran from death row and inserted a clause in the said Code of Conduct that Indonesia would never sentence an Australian to death again.



I'd order the fake Christian killer shot tomorrow morning.
I have a young daughter and I want Indonesia (and the rest of the world) drug free.
All dealers of illegal drugs, regardless of type or quantity, should have an automatic death sentence.
No hope of reprieve.


----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, it's too late now, Australia caught with its pants down again...just like in WW2.
> Time for Australia to get nukes and amass a huge and mighty military.
> Push 5 buttons...and Indonesia turns into ash.
> 
> I'd better start digging a bunker.
> 
> *Who will Obama side with when the bullets and bombs start flying? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of your posts hits a whole new level with every key press.
> You propose mass murder of people that mostly have no clue what is happening in politics.
> 
> You disgust me.
Click to expand...


You've proposed mass murder of Israelis many times you hypocritical scumbag.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> In my experience, bad male drivers are either stupid or gay.
> You could be either or, more likely, both.
> 
> People who hate a group they don't even know tend to be venting their self hate.
> In this case, because you're gay and don't feel you can come out, you push your hate towards an external target.
> 
> My advice - just come out and live the life you were born to live.
> There's nothing wrong with being gay; just come out of the closet and enjoy yourself.



I'm not a bad driver, I'm a good driver...it's just that mrs bianco doesn't care too much for my safe driving style...like slowing down way before the stop sign at the end of the exit ramp from the motorway, gradually, so that I come to a complete halt behind the line at the said stop sign, slowing down any and all vehicles behind me so that I don't get rear ended when I stop 'unexpectedly' as very very few mororists stop completely at the stop sign...they either just drive straight thru it or slow down a little then roll right thru.
The fine for not stopping completely is $300+, plus the loss of 3 or 4 demerit points out of the 12 points allowed over 2 years. Double demerits on long weekends/Christmas/Easter/Anzac day/Queen's Birthday etc. Cops hide in side streets just waiting for people to roll thru the stop signs, then pounce on them.
Mrs bianco stops at the stop signs, she just doesn't do my longish slowing down 'trick'..."you'll annoy other motorists" she says.

I know the groups I hate...one doesn't have to be Einstein or have degrees from Harvard to see them very clearly.

Bali Bombings Memorial Wall | Bali 10 Year Anniversary Memorial


Bali bombing victims remembered at memorial service on Sydney's Coogee Beach - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------

